# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Väinö Paunu Oy

## killerpop

Maanantaina Nekalaan laskeutui jälleen yksi uusi Scala, oli sitten 17. järjestyksessään. Numero #77 kantaa kilpiä KBF-503. Toista samanlaista odotellaan kuluvan viikon aikana.

----------


## JT

> Maanantaina Nekalaan laskeutui jälleen yksi uusi Scala, oli sitten 17. järjestyksessään. Numero #77 kantaa kilpiä KBF-503. Toista samanlaista odotellaan kuluvan viikon aikana.


Meneekö näistä uusista hankinnoista johtuen, joitain vanhoja autoja poistoon/myyntiin? Ainakin Paunulla on vielä jäljellä jokunen Ajokki express ja yksi kasitonninen, joilla on jo ikää parisenkymmentä vuotta.

----------


## killerpop

Ja kuten aiemmassa viestissä mainitsin, oli toistakin lupa odottaa ja se on sitten auto #88.

Uutta autoissa edellissarjaan nähden: linjakilvet: ledikilpi edessä ja myös takana, tavaratila keskioven ja taka-akselin välissä, 60 cm lyhyempi pituus ja sitä myötä paikkoja vain 45 kpl. Kuljettaja saa istua Isrin jakkaralla ja siinä ne sitten olikin. Niin ja autot tuoksuvat uudelle  :Wink: 

#77 KBF-503 Scania L94UB 4x2 1852292 / Lahti Scala 96505
#88 KBF-518 Scania L94UB 4x2 1852299 / Lahti Scala 96605

----------


## pjk

Lomat loppuu maanantaina, josko pääsis tekstaan sen 77 auton.

----------


## killerpop

Tässä otsikossa voisi kysellä seuraavan auton EJV-610 (Volvo B9M / Wiima K202) perään. Eli onko autossa ollut manuaalivaihteisto ennen Voithin automaattia (joka myöhemmin vaihtui Allisonin laatikoksi) ? Asia tuli pohdintaan, kun ohjaamon lattiassa on peitetty reikä vaihdekepin läpiviennin yhteydessä. Myös pakokaasujarrun olemassaolo viittais manuaalivaihteiseen historiaan.

----------


## JudgeT

> Tässä otsikossa voisi kysellä seuraavan auton EJV-610 (Volvo B9M / Wiima K202) perään. Eli onko autossa ollut manuaalivaihteisto ennen Voithin automaattia (joka myöhemmin vaihtui Allisonin laatikoksi) ? Asia tuli pohdintaan, kun ohjaamon lattiassa on peitetty reikä vaihdekepin läpiviennin yhteydessä. Myös pakokaasujarrun olemassaolo viittais manuaalivaihteiseen historiaan.


Menee arvaamiseksi, mutta eikös Paunu vaihtanut Länskästä poiketen Vantaan Liikenteen keppivaihde-Wiimoihin automaatit, joten miksei turkulaiseenkin? 
Nim. "Länskällä manuaali-B9M/B10M-Wiima K202:ta ajanut"  :?

----------


## J_J

Tarkennan killerpop:n puolesta kysymystä...

Eli siis se on selvää, että tuohon EJV-610:aan vaihtui Voith:n tilalle Allison Paunun toimesta. Kysymys koskee lähinnä sitä, että onko tuo tosiaan ollut manuaalivaihteinen alun perin, kuten voisi tunnusmerkeistä päätellä. Pakokaasujarru ja vaihdekepin (peitetty) läpivienti tuosta tosiaan löytyy.

Ja mitä JudgeT:n muisteluihin tulee, Paunu vaihtoi kaikkiin käytettyinä hankkimiinsa laatikko-Volvoihin Allisonit. Länsilinjoilla kaikki kolme jäljellä olevaa UVM-lootaa liikehtii edelleen keppivetoisena.

----------


## pjk

Joo, nyt on uusi 77 auto tekstattu, ilta tuuri ajettu. Auto on hyvä, näppärämpi käänteissään, kuljettajan penkki hyvä.

----------


## jltku

Kyllä auto EJV-610 on ollut alkujaan manuaalivaihteistolla varustettu. Auton on aikoinaan tilannut Aallon Liikenne Turun sisäiseen liikenteeseen. Sillä ajettiin jonkun aikaa manuaalivaihteistolla, mutta sitten siihen vaihdettiin Voithin automaattilaatikko. Kyseinen auto taitaa olla Turussa viimeinen katuri, joka on tilattu manuaalivaihteistolla. Tämän jälkeen ovat uudet autot olleet automaattivaihteisia.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään saapui Scala-kolmikon viimeinen auto,

#50 HTF-703 1852654 / 96705

Auto on yhtiön 19. Scala ja matalalattiabussien kokonaisvahvuus on nyt 32 kpl.

Erona kahteen aiempaan, että autossa ei ole tavaratilaa matkustamon alla. Muuten kuten edelliset, 45+33 paikkaa, 12.90 pituutta ja Mitronin ledikilvet edessä ja takana.

Eli vuoden 2005 uudet paikkurit ovat #50, #77 ja #88

----------


## killerpop

Yritys on tänään luovuttanut SLHS:lle ex #50:n

Luovutettu auto oli Ajokki Victor / Volvo B58 (IBU-150), joka valmistettiin "tobus"-menetelmin ja sillä ajettiin valmistumisensa jälkeen pääasiassa Pirkkalan lähiliikennettä. 90-luvun puolivälin tuntumissa auto on siirtynyt lyhyille vakiovuoroille ollen aina keväälle 2005 asti Kuhmalahden ja Sahalahden vakioilla.

Kuvia autosta ennen luovutusta on täällä

----------


## killerpop

Auto #1-1 Ajokki Express / Volvo B10M on saanut uuden keulamaskin puskureineen. Ilme poikkeaa tutuista Volvokeulaisista siten, että lyhyen ritilän vieressä on luukun paikka, jollaisia on esiintynyt ainakin joissain Scania-alustaisissa versioissa. Keula on myöskin maalattu kokonaan siniseksi.

Kuva 1, kuva 2

----------


## Ozzy

Oliskos muuten ihan mahdoton pyyntö, että rupeaisivat Paunun kaikki kuskit käyttämään paikkuri-Scaloissa myös takaikkunassa linjanroa, kun sitä varten on vermeet kuitenkin olemassa.

Jos tähtäät esim. Stokkan, Linja-autoaseman,
Tuulensuun, Koskipuiston pysäkille johonkin tiettyyn aikaan menevään autoon ja aikataulut tasataan vasta torilla  ja nokan edestä menee joku Paunu-Scala, josta myöhästyt, et tiedä millä linjalla se oli- koska aikataulut heittelevät kuskista ja tilanteesta riippuen paljonkin, tuo ei olisi ihan mahdoton pyyntö. 

Näitä Scalansa takasoikioon linjanron sytyttäneitä kuskeja on aika vähän- vähemmistö veikkaisin.

----------


## Miska

> Oliskos muuten ihan mahdoton pyyntö, että rupeaisivat Paunun kaikki kuskit käyttämään paikkuri-Scaloissa myös takaikkunassa linjanroa, kun sitä varten on vermeet kuitenkin olemassa.
> 
> Näitä Scalansa takasoikioon linjanron sytyttäneitä kuskeja on aika vähän- vähemmistö veikkaisin.


Asiaan vaikuttaa ehkä se seikka, että vasta uusimmissa, ledikilvin varustetuissa Pauski-Scaloissa ylipäänsä on tuo takalinjakilpi. Vanhemmissa on vain tyhjä kotelo.

----------


## Ozzy

Vaikuttaa totta kai ja oli mulle ihan uusi tieto, että näin on. Siitä huolimatta tänäänkin jouduin kaksi kertaa menemään TKL:llä torille , jossa oli Paunu-Scaloja enemmänkin. 

Toinen kerta onnistui ja ledikilvetkin oli keulassa eli #70 Kangasalle seisoi sitten 6 minuuttia siellä .Viimeksi viime torstaina samaan autoon samalta Tuulensuun pysäkiltä muuten minuutilleen samalla kellonlyömällä pyrkiessäni sain taas odottaa siinä noin 9 minuuttia ja auto lähti lopulta torilta 11 minuuttia aikataulusta myöhässä. Emännän kyydillä keskustaan kun tulee, niin minuutit on joka kerta samat- osaan jopa liki ulkoa pysäkin ohi aamulla menevät muut bussit. :Wink:

----------


## J_J

> Oliskos muuten ihan mahdoton pyyntö, että rupeaisivat Paunun kaikki kuskit käyttämään paikkuri-Scaloissa myös takaikkunassa linjanroa, kun sitä varten on vermeet kuitenkin olemassa.
> 
> Näitä Scalansa takasoikioon linjanron sytyttäneitä kuskeja on aika vähän- vähemmistö veikkaisin.


Kuten jo Miska aiemmin valaisi asiaa, ei takana ole linjakilpilaitteita muissa, kuin uusimmissa ledinäytöin varustetuissa Scaloissa. Niissäkään yksilöissä, joissa takana näyttö on, ei suinkaan ole kuljettajan päätettävissä, näytetäänkö siellä linjanumeroa vai ei. Ohjausyksiköstä valitaan vain linjanumero, jonka perusteella laite näyttää ennalta ohjelmoidut tekstit ja/tai numerot kaikissa järjestelmään kytketyissä näytöissä. Mikäli ohjelmoija on päättänyt, että jollakin vuorolla ei takakilvessä näytetä mitään, niin siihen on kuljettajan tyytyminen. Mikäli sanalla "vermeet" viitataan A4 -merkkisen kilvityslaitteistoon paksulla tussilla höystettynä, vedän sanani tässä yhteydessä takaisin ;-) Kuitenkaan, tuossakaan tapauksessa en aio itse, enkä usko kenenkään kollegankaan ryhtyvän A4-talkoisiin takaikkunan suunnalla...

Ps. Ei varmastikaan olisi pahitteeksi itse kunkin hieman miettiä, josko asioista kannattaisi ottaa pikkuisen selvää ennen syytteiden jakamista mihinkään suuntaan...

----------


## Nortsu

No ei tuossa Ozzy ole ketään syytellyt,vaan esittänyt toiveen että niitä takakilpiä käytettäisi jos autoissa sellaiset on.

----------


## killerpop

Kun kerran puheeksi tuli noi takalinjakilvet Scaloissa, niin jotenkin olisi sellainen tunne, että tämä muotoon valettu linjakilpeä varten tehty osio takaikkunaa peittämässä olisi hankittu juuri sitä silmällä pitäen, että mahdollisen kilpailutuksen tullessa, siihen saadaan nopeasti asenenttua mahdollisesti kilpailutuksessa vaadittu linjakilpimoduuli.

Samaahan viestii myös 1+2+0 ovisissa Scaloissa oleva selvä "leikkaus" kylkipelleissä mahdollista takaovea ajatellen.

Ja kun kerran paikkureista on puhe, niin Pirkkalassa oli aika vahvat käsitykset siitä, että tänä vuonna hankitaan jotain muuta kuin Scalaa - eli valloilla on käsitys, että Pirkkalaan tulee kaksi uutta Volvoa ja muualle lähiliikenteeseen toiset kaksi.

eli 4 kpl Volvo B7RLE / 8700LE on odotettavissa, jos vaan ennusmerkit, eli vahvat huhut pitävät paikkansa.

----------


## bassman

Niin ja näyttää siltä että 1-1 on poistettu aktiivikäytöstä lopullisesti.

----------


## deepthroat

Ja 99,9% varmuudella auto 63 eli Vovo B9/10 m Wiima K202 UVM-163 kokee saman kohtalon, kolarin seurauksena. Autotilanne lienee varsin kaoottinen, jälleen kerran...

----------


## SD202

> Ja 99,9% varmuudella auto 63 eli Vovo B9/10 m Wiima K202 UVM-163 kokee saman kohtalon, kolarin seurauksena. Autotilanne lienee varsin kaoottinen, jälleen kerran...


Kilpien pitäisi kai olla UVM-167?  :Wink: 

Sen sijaan ex. Vantaan Liikenne 163 eli UVM-163 oli ajossa Vantaalla vielä 31.12.1999, jonka jälkeen se on poistunut mitä ilmeisimmin ulkomaille.

----------


## Rasbelin

Paunun ensimmäinen Pusatec PT10 + PT11-yhdistelmä on nyt ilmestynyt linjakäyttöön Pirkkalan autossa #53. Ohjelmisto on pysäkkipohjaisena, eli km-pohjaisesta rahastuksesta siirrytään nyt sitten Buscomista tuttuun rahastamiseen.

----------


## bassman

Siis, teknisesti ottaen säilyyhän rahastus edelleen km.-pohjaisena, vaan tarkkuus lisääntyy pysäkkikohtaisella matkanmyymisellä.

----------


## killerpop

1 kpl uusia autoja, #122 on muuten samanlainen kuin vuosi sitten tulleet #54 ja #55, tosin moottori päästelee vieläkin puhtaampia päästöjä, sivulinjakilpi löytyy ja väritys on tällainen yksinkertainen sinivalkoinen. Istuimissakin luki VOLVO eikä KIEL. Teknistä tietoa löytynee oheisesta kalustokortista.

ja sisältä se näyttää tällaiselta:


ja lisää autoja Ajokilta odotellaan vielä tässä kuussa...

----------


## Eppu

> 1 kpl uusia autoja, #122...


Auto on muuten sitten kautta aikain ensimmäinen tilaajaväreihin puettu 8700LE.

----------


## deepthroat

Loput kolme muuta 8700-sarjalaista tulevat aivan muutaman päivän sisään ja oikeastaan vähän pakkokin, koska Ruskon tehdas lyö ovensa kiinni kahden viikon sisään.

----------


## Eppu

Kiintoisa yksityiskohta tuosta #122:sta: Auton lastenvaunupaikkaa ennen oleva penkkipari on irroitettava. Asian voi todeta sen alla olevasta podesterin palasesta. (kuva) Mitenköhän yleinen moinen järjestely onkaan noin muuten sitten...?

----------


## Eppu

Ja seuraava uutuus on sitten #81. Rekisteri näytti olevan RAI-581 ja auto liikkuu Pirkkalan liikenteessä.

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #63 RAI-563 YV3R6N2238A128936 / 3863 oli tänään 23.9. Nekalassa.

----------


## Eppu

> Ja seuraava uutuus on sitten #81.


Tällainen auto siis. Uutta edelliseen sarjaan nähden on tuo sivulinjakilpi.

----------


## killerpop

> Tällainen auto siis. Uutta edelliseen sarjaan nähden on tuo sivulinjakilpi.


Nopeasti vilkaistuna sitten eroja  #122:een nähden ei ole ollenkaan (jos väritystä ei huomioida), myös näissä on kaksi paikkaa irroitettavissa jolloin paikkaluku tipahtaa 41:n paikkeille. 

Tosin tässä #81:ssa ei joko takalinjakilpi ollut kytketty tai sitä ei ollut asennettu, veikkaan ensimmäistä. Moottorikin on viritetty EEV-tasolle. 

Tässä vielä #63 ja #81

----------


## ef6494

Sisälläkin on pieniä eroja verattuna paunuun 55 ja 54 autoihin verrattuna

terveisn timpa

----------


## J_J

> Kiintoisa yksityiskohta tuosta #122:sta: Auton lastenvaunupaikkaa ennen oleva penkkipari on irroitettava. Asian voi todeta sen alla olevasta podesterin palasesta. (kuva) Mitenköhän yleinen moinen järjestely onkaan noin muuten sitten...?


Paunun muutamista Lahti 402 -matalista on irroitettavissa runsaamminkin penkkejä podestereineen, jolloin autosta saadaan jonkinlainen kulkupeli pyörätuolimatkustajien kuljettamiseen. Tähän tarkoitukseen niitä on aika runsaasti käytettykin, etenkin autojen ollessa vielä uusia. Tuo 122:n yhden penkkiparin poistomahdollisuus saattaisi olla tilattu vaikkapa siksi, että tulevissa kilpailutuksissa saatetaan Tampereellakin vaatia nykyistä tilavampaa lastenvaunutilaa? Varsinaiseen invabussikäyttöön tuosta lisätilasta ei suurtakaan riemua ole.

----------


## killerpop

Syksyn 2008 sarjan viimeinen paikkuriuutuus on Paunu #62 (RAI-562).
Poistoon menee, ellei ole jo mennyt EJV-610 -kilpinen Wiima K202

----------


## deepthroat

> Syksyn 2008 sarjan viimeinen paikkuriuutuus on Paunu #62 (RAI-562).
> Poistoon menee, ellei ole jo mennyt EJV-610 -kilpinen Wiima K202


Jaaha, että homepesäke lähtee vihdoinkin kohti Vesankaa.

----------


## Eppu

Paunun paikkurikalustossa tapahtuu: tänään 12.6. Keskustorille Hämpin laidalle oli parkkeerattu #123. Autohan ei aivan uusi ole, se totteli ennen numeroa #63. Viissinkin voimme odotella myös #88:n ilmestyvän lähiaikoina uudelleen numeroituna...

----------


## killerpop

> Paunun paikkurikalustossa tapahtuu: tänään 12.6. Keskustorille Hämpin laidalle oli parkkeerattu #123. Autohan ei aivan uusi ole, se totteli ennen numeroa #63. Viissinkin voimme odotella myös #88:n ilmestyvän lähiaikoina uudelleen numeroituna...


Eiköhän #88 ristitä vielä #120:ksi, sikäli kun se näihin antiikkiväreihin jää vara-autoksi. Samalla vapautuu yhtiön perinteisen paikkurikaluston puolelle kiperästi kaivattuja numero.

Tuolla #123:lla olisi tarkoitus ajella #122:n parina tuota linjaa 10. Tässä molemmat ihan kutsumustyössään.

----------


## killerpop

Kaukoliikenneketjussa mainitun #1-17 (Volvo B10M / Ajokki Express) lisäksi kesällä 2009 on kalustosta saanut poistua auto #64 (Volvo B9M / Wiima K202), molemmat siis purettavaksi.

----------


## jtm

Olisikohan myös autot #65, #70, #71 ja #1-2 poistunut koska en huomannut niitä Paunun varikolla kun siittä huvikseni hurruuttelin ohi?

----------


## deepthroat

65 ja 70 ovat Kangasalan tallissa , kuten myös 71 kesäseisonnassa , 1-2 lienee Nokialla kuten myös 21...

----------


## J_J

> Olisikohan myös autot #65, #70, #71 ja #1-2 poistunut koska en huomannut niitä Paunun varikolla kun siittä huvikseni hurruuttelin ohi?


Ei kaikki muutkaan autot, joita ei varikolla voida havaita, ole välttämättä poistuneet  :Wink:

----------


## bassman

R.I.P. 106 ja 107 ??

----------


## J_J

> R.I.P. 106 ja 107 ??


Eivät ole enää V. Paunu Oy:n omistuksessa. Toivoa on, etteivät päätyisi ainakaan naulatehtaalle vielä.

----------


## J_J

Eilettäin puoli viiden aikaan ehtoolla tuli Hämeenlinnanväylällä Vantaalla vastaan kaksi kipaletta koekilpisiä, TKL:n värisiä Volvo 8700 RLE -vaunuja [EI LINJALLA] Vanscon tauluissa.

Lienivätten siis Puolasta Kaivokselaan matkaa tehneitä tulevia paunulaisia, muut tuon väristen autojen ostajaehdokkaat kun ovat tainneet vaihtaa Mobitec -leiriin?

----------


## jtm

> Eilettäin puoli viiden aikaan ehtoolla tuli Hämeenlinnanväylällä Vantaalla vastaan kaksi kipaletta koekilpisiä, TKL:n värisiä Volvo 8700 RLE -vaunuja [EI LINJALLA] Vanscon tauluissa.
> 
> Lienivätten siis Puolasta Kaivokselaan matkaa tehneitä tulevia paunulaisia, muut tuon väristen autojen ostajaehdokkaat kun ovat tainneet vaihtaa Mobitec -leiriin?


Kyllä ne ovat Paunulaisia jos vaan on pätkiä. Tkl:hän tilaa vain 7kpl telejä.

----------


## killerpop

> Kyllä ne ovat Paunulaisia jos vaan on pätkiä. Tkl:hän tilaa vain 7kpl telejä.


Niin no, mutta kun Länsilinjatkin on tilannut ko autoja pari kappaletta. Mutta niissä on oletettavasti Mobitecit.

----------


## ultrix

Jos auto on pätkä, se menee joko Länskälle tai Paunulle. Jos auto on teli, se menee luutavasti TKL:lle. Linjojen 2 ja 15 kilpailutuksessa edellytettiin vähintään 34-istumapaikkaisia busseja. En tiedä, minkälaista kalustoa voittajat tarjosivat, mutta aika kovat tiskissä, jos lisäpisteitä haalittiin teleillä, joissa on 20 tuolia enemmän kuin vaadittiin!

----------


## killerpop

Paunun kesän 2009 paikallisliikenneautot ovat tulleet. Näistä #124...129 ovat sinivalkoisia, #63 ja #88 Paunun omissa väreissä. Yhteensä 8700:ia tuli siis 8 kpl.

----------


## Petskuu

Löytyipäs tälläinen kuitti 36vuoden takaa.

20.11.73 näyttäisi olevan matkustuspäivämäärä.

----------


## ultrix

No onpa ainakin noudatettu kehotusta "Säilyttäkää lippu"  :Smile:

----------


## Ozzy

Paunu on ostanut Veolia Transport Tampereen kaikki toiminnot sanottiin juuri radiossa. Henkilöstö siirtyy vanhoina duunareina taloon.

----------


## jtm

> Paunu on ostanut Veolia Transport Tampereen kaikki toiminnot sanottiin juuri radiossa. Henkilöstö siirtyy vanhoina duunareina taloon.


Elikä siirtyykö autot ja linjat kokonaan Paunulle vai?

----------


## Ozzy

> Elikä siirtyykö autot ja linjat kokonaan Paunulle vai?


kaikki toiminnot eli kalusto, linjat ja henkilöstö siirtyvät 7.6 alkaen. Uutinen on kuunneltavissa YLE Areenassa Tampereen radion uutisissa.

----------


## ultrix

No oho, eihän tänään ole mikään aprillipäivä! Paunusta tulee sitten oikein bussiliikenneimperiumi. Jos TKL:ää ei olisi, puuttuisi kilpailuvirasto varmaan asiaan.

----------


## jtm

Mielenkiintoista nähdä mitä kalustoa sit oikeen siirtyy Paunulle. Hieno nähdä esim Veolia #10 Paunun väreissä ja hyvällä pullalla tilaajaväritettynä?  :Eek:  Siirtyisiköhän Veolian #201 ja #366 sitten myös Paunulle? En itse vielä uskokaan tätä uutista ennenkuin näen tämän ihan itse, kun tuntuu niin tyhmältä :P

----------


## deepthroat

No kyllä se on totisinta totta. Paunulle siirtyy kaikki Veolia-Tampereen tällä hetkellä käytössä oleva kalusto ja linjat . Eli Paunun liikennekenttä laajenee sekä pohjoiseen, että länteenkinpäin.

----------


## PepeB

Ylen mukaan se ei vielä ole varmaa, vaan se menee neuvotteluihin, jossa päätetään siirtyykö vai ei. (=
Aika upeetahan se olisi ;P

----------


## Madmax

> No kyllä se on totisinta totta. Paunulle siirtyy kaikki Veolia-Tampereen tällä hetkellä käytössä oleva kalusto ja linjat . Eli Paunun liikennekenttä laajenee sekä pohjoiseen, että länteenkinpäin.


Kauppa kuulostaa ok:lta. Kysymys mitä liikenettä Veolia Tampereella on länteen päin, kun Veolia möi Porin liikenteen jo aikaisemmin.

----------


## killerpop

> Kauppa kuulostaa ok:lta. Kysymys mitä liikenettä Veolia Tampereella on länteen päin, kun Veolia möi Porin liikenteen jo aikaisemmin.


Veolia Transport Tampereella on linjalla 79 yksi vuoro aamuisin Murhasaaresta Tampereelle, iltapäivällä Tampereelta Uotsolaan ja takaisin.

29 autosta on ollut puhe, tässä Tampereen yksikön kalusto: #2, #9, #10, #13, #16, #42, #43,  #201, #366, #603, #604, #605, #608, #612, #613, #618, #620, #621, #623, #624, #625, #626, #627, #628, #629, #705, #713, #716, #772

Jos lista toteutuu tuossa muodossa, Paunu saa ensimmäiset teliautonsa jo ennen linjan 22 aloitusta, jonne niitä tulee varmuudella.

----------


## Eppu

Tähän kauppaan muuten liittyy muitakin mielenkiintoisia seikkoja. Paunu saisi sen mukana monta Scaniaa, sekä ensimmäiset Fiftynsä, Vegansa, CityL:nsä, OmniExpressinsä, KUB-Scalansa sekä tottakai jo mainitut teliautonsakin. Varsin sekalaista kalustoa toisaalta siis.

Jos kauppa toteutuu, näemme varmasti seiskalinjalla heti kesäkauden alusta myös 8700-Volvoa. 

Aika näyttää sitten mitä tulevaisuudessa tapahtuu. Kun näinkin yllättäviä asioita tapahtuu, niin mitä jatkossa? Olisiko Paunulle ja Länskälle varteenotettavaa kilpailijaa tämän jälkeen? Ainakin Teiskon paketti on tulossa kilpailuun ilmeisesti jo vuoden sisällä, ja luulisi ainakin että myös Satakunnan liikennettä tämä kiinnostaisi. Mutta riittääkö ratkeet tähän hommaan, saa nähdä...

Kukapa olisi vielä puolitoista vuotta sitten uskonut, että asiat menevät näinkin päälaelleen?!

----------


## J_J

> Tähän kauppaan muuten liittyy muitakin mielenkiintoisia seikkoja. Paunu saisi sen mukana monta Scaniaa, sekä ensimmäiset Fiftynsä, Vegansa, CityL:nsä, OmniExpressinsä, KUB-Scalansa sekä tottakai jo mainitut teliautonsakin. Varsin sekalaista kalustoa toisaalta siis.


Totta. Vihdoinkin Paunulle OmniExpress, eikä unohtaa sovi myöskään kahta suhteellisen tuoretta Scania Falconia, joista toinen onkin jo valmiiksi EB-väreissä. Paunu saa tätä kautta omakohtaista kokemusta kaukoliikenne-Scanioista, ilman että sellaisia tarvitsee mennä uutena ostamaan. Samalla selviää myös todellisuus paljon parjatusta ja jopa "pelätystä" OmniExpressistä linjakäytössä. Näin siis, mikäli siirtyvä kalusto on juuri sama, kuin mitä on Tampereella ollut ajossa  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

Ainakin muutama asia mitkä itseäni mietityttää, jos tapahtuu tuossa muodossa mitä Paavola luetteli:

Onkohan linjan 7 kalusto VT #201, #366 ja kaksi autoa sarjasta #626-#629, vai jatkaisikohan auto #201 vara-auton roolia ja neljäs auto olisi esim. sarjasta Paunu #120-#123? Voiko Paunu sekoittaa autoja sillain, että linjalla 7 ja 27 on 8700:sia ja 10:llä ja 15:lla on Terraarioita, kun eikös autot ole periaatteessa samanlaisia lukuunottamatta penkkejä?

Maalataankohan VT #10 pilaajaväritykseen vai Paunun omiin? Itse veikkaisin todella vahvasti Paunun omia, kun eikös tuo ole Euro 2? Tehdäänkö auton VT #366 väritykselle jotain? Mahtaakohan Paunu värjätä kaikki autot omiin väreihin vai jättääkö esimerkiksi vielä joihinkin autoihin Alhosen & Lastusen värityksen? Itse luulisin Paunun mahdollisuuksien mukaan maalaavan tunnetusti siistinä firmana.

Itse voisin veikata nauhakilpisiin vaihdettavan sähköisempiä kilpiä. Tuleekohan Teiskon ja muun Paunun liikenteen kalusto sekoittumaan jonkun verran? Minun mielestäni varsin sopivia autoja Teiskon suuntaan olisi Paunun #52 ja #68 ja Paunun poistuvan #65 tilalle Sahalahden suuntaan Fifty tai Vega.

Tosiaan ei taida Paunulla olla ollenkaan ennestään samanlaisia autoja mitä kaupassa tulee. Paunulle varmaan mieluista, kun peräti 15 autoista on mahureita. Itse innolla odotan näkeväni Kangasalan suunnan linjoilla 45, 70, 73 sekä Pälkäneen ja Sahalahden vuoroissa Paunun omissa väreissä olevan Fiftyn tai Vegan.  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

Todennäköisyys kaluston siirtymiselle HSL-alueelta Tampereelle tai päin vastoin vähenee radikaalisti tässä samalla. 201 ja 366 ovat molemmat entisiä pääkaupunkiseudun busseja, joten noin 10 vuoden päästä, jos tilanne jatkuu muutoksitta, ei Tampereen kaupunkiseudulla ole yhtäkään aiemmin HSL-alueella palvellutta autoa.

Voi toki olla, että esim. LL ostaa vanhoja HSL-liikennettä ajaneita autoja, mutta Veolian tapaan kuuluvat konsernin sisäiset siirrot ovat tuoneet "stadilaisverta" ajoittain varsin tiheäänkin tänne punatiilikylään.

----------


## masi

> Totta. Vihdoinkin Paunulle OmniExpress, eikä unohtaa sovi myöskään kahta suhteellisen tuoretta Scania Falconia, joista toinen onkin jo valmiiksi EB-väreissä. Paunu saa tätä kautta omakohtaista kokemusta kaukoliikenne-Scanioista, ilman että sellaisia tarvitsee mennä uutena ostamaan. Samalla selviää myös todellisuus paljon parjatusta ja jopa "pelätystä" OmniExpressistä linjakäytössä. Näin siis, mikäli siirtyvä kalusto on juuri sama, kuin mitä on Tampereella ollut ajossa


Moro kaikki.
Liiketoimintakauppa ei välttämättä tarkoita, että mukana tulee justiinsa ne bussit, joilla liikennettä on nyt hoidettu - tosin pääosin kyllä.  Kaupalle enää ainoana ehtona on se, että Tampere = yhdyskuntalautakunta 1.6. päättää suostua erilaiten sopimusten siirtämiseen Veolialta Paunulle.
Veolian Tampereen henkilölöstölle myönteinen päätös tarkoittaisi sitä, että työsuhteet olisivat varmempia.
Teiskon suunnan liikennehän on menossa uusiin puihin vuoden kuluessa, eikä tätä kirjoitettaessa ole tietoa siitä, millä systeemillä, saati kenen toimesta ko. liikennettä jatkossa hoidetaan.
Pienen yksikön henkilöstölle tuommoinen on iso riski.
Masi

----------


## TRe

Ajaakohan Paunu tuota HSL:n Soukka - Helsinki vuoroa ?

Toivottavasti Paunu ei lopeta noita ainoita suoria H:ki - Tampere - H:ki vuoroja.
Ne oli ainoita joita itse käytin joskus junan korvikkeena.
Ei tarviinnu käydä Riihimäellä toteamassa että kukaan éi jäännyt eikä kukaan tullu.
Valkeakoski on jo tullut nähtyä.
Aika usein olin tosin ainoa matkustaja Hämeenlinnan jälkeen.

----------


## killerpop

> Ajaakohan Paunu tuota HSL:n Soukka - Helsinki vuoroa ?
> 
> Toivottavasti Paunu ei lopeta noita ainoita suoria H:ki - Tampere - H:ki vuoroja.
> Ne oli ainoita joita itse käytin joskus junan korvikkeena.
> Ei tarviinnu käydä Riihimäellä toteamassa että kukaan éi jäännyt eikä kukaan tullu.
> Valkeakoski on jo tullut nähtyä.
> Aika usein olin tosin ainoa matkustaja Hämeenlinnan jälkeen.


Ei, Paunu ei aja mitään vuoroa tänä vuonna HSL-liikenteessä.

Hki-Tampere, Tampere-Hki -vuoroille löytyy kyllä tekijät Paunun riveistä, suurin näkyvin ero lienee, että nämä vuorot tulevat myös Paunun aikataulujulkaisuihin ja todennäköisesti saavat lisämatkustajia ihan sitä kautta. Ainakaan kesän osalta mitään aikataulullisia muutoksia ei ole tulossa.

Siirtyvästä kalustosta kyseltiin ja itse listasin esisopimusvaiheessa Tampereen yksikön kaluston. Kuten masikin jo mainitsi, siirtyvä kalusto ei ole ihan yksi yhteen. Veolialle jää käsittääkseni autot #603, #605, #705, #713, #716 ja #2. Ja olikohan vielä #42 menossa elinten luovuttajaksi (ts otetaan kone toiseen autoon). Tilalle kyllä tulee mm kaikki loputkin L94IB Fiftyt (#17, #29), Teli-Falcon (#777), Scania-Eagle (#708), Regal mallia Kannosto (#875) ja pari muuta Scania-Fiftya (#21?, #11?)  ja kaiketi loput Tampereen autot.

Se, mitä itse toivoisin, olisi seutu- ja kaukoliikenteessä tapahtuva linjatunnusten hyödyntäminen lähinnä Paunun osalta. Kun tulevaisuudessa Marttila Toursia lukuun ottamatta Ponsantiellä on vain yksi operaattori, niin suorastaan toivoisin, että Paunullakin otettaisiin omiin vuoroihinsa se linjatunnus 75 käyttöön Ponsantielle Kangasalan kautta ajettaessa. Lisäksi yhtenäiset ajantasauspisteet olisivat varmaan paikallaan (Paunu: Naappila, ex Veolia Tampere: Ponsa).

Kaiken kaikkiaan mielenkiintoinen paketti tästä syntyy eikä taida Paunun Lahti 402-matalatkaan päästä kesäseisontaan edellisvuosien tapaan, josko niitä vaikka ajelutetaan siirtyvän liikenteen alueilla kesäkauden ajan.

----------


## Eppu

Mielenkiintoista sinänsä on sitten se, mitä syysliikenteen alkaessa tapahtuu. Seiskalta edelleen uupuu tuota aikaa ajatellen 2 autoa, eli ts. 2 kpl vähintään EURO IV autoja pitäisi saada lisää pilaajaväritykseen. Itse muistelin, että EURO III olisi riittänyt, mutta ilmeisestikin sitten ei. Näemmä 8700-Volvoja olisi tähän tarkoitukseen otettava. Ja tuo City L sitten varmaankin palvelee Pirkkalan liikenteessä syksyllä - tähän tarkoitukseen se olisikin erittäin käyttökelpoinen auto ruuhkasivuja hoitamaan. Tällaisia asioita nyt tuli tässä ensiksi mieleen...

----------


## jtm

Mihinkäs nämä kaikki autot sitten saadaan mahtumaan, että jääkö Veolian varikko Paunu käyttöön?

----------


## J_J

> Mielenkiintoista sinänsä on sitten se, mitä syysliikenteen alkaessa tapahtuu. Seiskalta edelleen uupuu tuota aikaa ajatellen 2 autoa, eli ts. 2 kpl vähintään EURO IV autoja pitäisi saada lisää pilaajaväritykseen. Itse muistelin, että EURO III olisi riittänyt, mutta ilmeisestikin sitten ei. Näemmä 8700-Volvoja olisi tähän tarkoitukseen otettava. Ja tuo City L sitten varmaankin palvelee Pirkkalan liikenteessä syksyllä - tähän tarkoitukseen se olisikin erittäin käyttökelpoinen auto ruuhkasivuja hoitamaan. Tällaisia asioita nyt tuli tässä ensiksi mieleen...


Euro 4 -tason autojahan saadaan seiskalle käyttämällä hieman maaliruiskua. Mitä sitten tulee tuohon pk-seudulta tänne raijattuun City L Volvoon: suotavaa olisi, että se pysyisi "siirtymäajan" Teiskon liikenteessä (eli 2011 kesään asti). Toivon todella, että tuollaista kulahtanutta katiskaa ei Paunun vanhoille "omille" reiteille tuotaisi. Miksi ihmeessä lähdettäisiin heikentämään tietoisesti käytettävän kaluston tasoa liikenteessä, jossa matkustajat jo vuosien ajan on totutettu siihen, että liikenne hoidetaan käytännössä pelkästään ilmastoiduilla, uudehkoilla autoilla?

----------


## killerpop

Lopullinen lista näyttänee tältä siirtojen suhteen:
#2, #9. #10, #13, #16, #17, #20, #29, #201, #366, #604, #608, #612, #613, #618, #620, #621, #623, #624, #625, #626, #627, #628, #629,  #708, #772 ja #777.

Eli #11 ja #21 vaihtui epävarmoina autoihin #2 ja #20.  Lisäksi autosta #29 ei ole havaintoa, ainakaan Lakalaivassa sitä ei ollut. #777 oli ainoa, josta oli nimet, numerot ja keulakaari poistettu,, kylkitippojen ollessa paikallansa.

----------


## Eppu

> Lopullinen lista näyttänee tältä siirtojen suhteen:
> #2, #9. #10, #13, #16, #17, #20, #29, #201, #366, #604, #608, #612, #613, #618, #620, #621, #623, #624, #625, #626, #627, #628, #629,  #708, #772 ja #777.


Eikös tuo #875 siirrykään sitten? Näin sen nimittäin - olikohan se torstai vai perjantai - asemalla. Kyljistä ja perästä oli Veolian teipit poistettu, joten oletin sen olevan varmasti Paunulle menossa.

----------


## killerpop

> Eikös tuo #875 siirrykään sitten? Näin sen nimittäin - olikohan se torstai vai perjantai - asemalla. Kyljistä ja perästä oli Veolian teipit poistettu, joten oletin sen olevan varmasti Paunulle menossa.


Toki siirtyi, unohdin sen listasta, jota näpyttelin kännykällä ihan vaan muistin varassa. Lisäksi listasta unohtui auto #43

----------


## jtm

Joissakin Veolian autoissa mm. #623:ssa jaettiin jo Paunun aikatauluja.

----------


## Hatka

> Joissakin Veolian autoissa mm. #623:ssa jaettiin jo Paunun aikatauluja.


Hyvä, ettei jää viime tippaan. Huomennahan vuoroja ajaa  jo on Väinö Paunu oy. :Laughing:

----------


## killerpop

No niin, ilmeisesti jotain viitteitä numeroinnista saadaan, kun ex Veolia #9 on nyt Paunu #509

----------


## kiitokurre

tänään oli top capiltä hankittu fiat ducato IGS-607 höytämö-sääksjärvi linjalla. teippaukset vielä top capin

----------


## deepthroat

Taisi olla tuo Fiatin riepu vaan lainassa Paunulla Top Cabilta

----------


## masi

> No niin, ilmeisesti jotain viitteitä numeroinnista saadaan, kun ex Veolia #9 on nyt Paunu #509


Joo.  Tarkka havainto.  Lempäälänkujan (jatkossa käytettävä nimi) autojen numerointi muuttuu 500 -alkusiksi ainakin toistaiseksi.
Sivustolla uumoitua Lahti 402:sten näkymistä Teiskon suunnalla ei ole ajateltu eli siellä olevalla kalustolla hoidetaan Ähtäri-Helsinkiä lukuunottamatta sama liikenne kuin ennenkin.
Helsinkiläistä ajetaan jo nyt Nekalasta käsin "aidolla" paunulaisella.
Masi

----------


## ultrix

> Lempäälänkujan (jatkossa käytettävä nimi)


Miten olisi "Lakalaivan varikko"?

----------


## Hatka

> Miten olisi "Lakalaivan varikko"?


Eihän se ole Lakalaivassa, joka alkaa ml-tien eteläpuolelta.  :Wink:  Miksi muutenkaan muuttaa tarkempaa nimeä summittaiseksi? Onhan vieraankin helpompi löytää vaikka navigaattorien aikanakin Lempäälänkuja kuin ko. varikko Lakalaivassa.

----------


## bassman

Lempäälänkuja sijaitsee nimenomaan Lakalaivassa. Moottoritietä ei ole rakennettu kaupunginosarajaksi.

----------


## TRe

Kokeilin tänään tuota Paunun Veolian vanhaa 8.45 pikavuoroa Tampereelle. 
Ja kuinkas kävikään jäin kun nalli kalliolle pirkkolantien pysäkille. Aluksi aika nöyryyttävä, mutta lopuksi hauska kokemus. Olisi ollut sääli, jos bussiharrastaja olisi haudattu ilman tuota tunnetta, jonka niin moni on joutunut kokemaan.
No, kävin tampereen linja-autoasemalla "kehumassa" kuskin, mutta vastoin tapojani aika lempeästi. Ymmärrän hyvin, että jos linja-auto ei pysähdy, vika on aina asiakkaan, ilman selityksiä. Veolialla vain oli niin mukavat kuskit, jotka näki paljon vaivaa meidän välipysäkkiläisten takia, että ilmeisesti pääsi ote lipsumaan.
No, minun ja paunun yhteistyö kuitenkin päättyy. 
Oma yritys rupesi maksamaan kilometrikorvauksen Tampereen reissuista, joten asioilla on aina hyvät puolensa.
ja nyt minullakin on  oma "savonlinja", jota voi mollata mielin määrin.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja kuinkas kävikään jäin kun nalli kalliolle pirkkolantien pysäkille.


Ymmärsinkö oikein: viitoit auton pysähtymään, mutta kuljettaja ei huomannut vaan posotti ohi?

----------


## TRe

Viitoin. Aivan samalla tavalla kuin olen tehnyt 46 vuotta menestyksekkäästi. Kymmeniä kertoja tältä samalta pysäkiltä ilman ongelmia. 
Mutta en tarpeeksi selkeästi tälle kuljettajalle, koska hän ei sitä huomannut. Myönnän täysin virheeni.
Tällaisenkin tavan olen nähny: vanha pappa seisoi keskellä nordenskjöldin katua ja huitoi, kuin heinämies. Sillälailla sai HKL:n virkamiehen pysähtymään.
Vastuu näissä on aina asiakkaalla. 
Tota vois kokeilla paununkin kanssa, mutta valitettavasti yhteistyömme ei jatku.


Jos tätä nyt hieman purkaa, niin minusta kysymys on myös siitä miten näitä pikavuoropysäkkejä lähestyy. Eli jälleen kerran aikalailla asennekysymys.
Minusta hyvä tapa on jättää riittävästi välimatkaa edelliseen ajoneuvoon. Se ei paljon matkaa hidasta ja siinä on aikaa reagoida sekä kuljettajalla, että kyytiin pyrkivällä.
Tässä tapauksessa posottaa on aivan väärä ilmaisu. 
Tapahtumien kulku (siis minun näkökulmastani). 
Paunulainen ajoi siis hämeenlinnanväylää, pysäkki oli tyhjä ja sehän on aika iso pysäkki. Paunulainen ajoi hyvin lähellä edellä ajavaa roskautoa, sitten se koukkasi pysäkille ja luultavasti katse peiliin miten pääsisi takaisin baanalle.
Viitoinko juuri niinä muutamana sekunttina, kun kuski minut havannoi ? ilmeisesti en ja siinä virheeni. 
Minä taas varmaan kuvittelin, että kun auto kerran kaartoi pysäkille se on minut huomannut ja pysähtyy. Kuuluu luokkaan onneton yhteensatuma.
Sillä hetkellä se jurppi, mutta tämä ei ole minulle elämää suurempi kysymys, enkä tästä sen kummemmin kenellekään valittele, kuhan tänne kirjoitin.
Paunu menettää pari 16 eurosta viikossa, mutta eiköhän se selviä.

----------


## J_J

> Lisään tähän vielä sellaisen oman näkemyksen, että tuo pirkkolantien pysäkki kannattaa ottaa vakavasti, koska se on loistava vaihtomahdollisuus JOKERILTA. 
> Paljon näksäkämpi yhteys Espoosta Tampereelle, kuin kampin kautta junalla.
> Hyvä yhteys myös idän suunnasta.


Ottaen huomioon, miten hyvät yhteydet juuri mm. Jokerilta Pirkkolantien pysäkille on, sitä käytetään naurettavan vähän. Tämä koskee niin kyytiin nousuja, kuin kyydistä jääntejä.



> Veoliaa tämä ainakin kiinnosti. paunulla voi olla toisenlaiset ajatukset. Enmpi tampere keskeinen yritys ja keskittyy tamperelaisten palveluun.


Aika ahdas näkökanta. Kuljettajana ainakaan itse en osaa erotella asiakkaita "tamperelaisiin" ja "muihin". En varsinkaan sillä perusteella, miltä pysäkiltä asiakas kyytiin pyrkii  :Wink:

----------


## TRe

Poistin tuon ahtaan näkökannan, niin saat unta.

Eiköhän tämä asia ole loppuun käsitelty. Pannaan tälle asialle piste.

----------


## deepthroat

> Poistin tuon ahtaan näkökannan, niin saat unta.
> 
> Eiköhän tämä asia ole loppuun käsitelty. Pannaan tälle asialle piste.


Kyllähän se on niin, että halvaantuneet kyytiinpyrkijät, joilla on taskubiljardi kesken jäävät armotta pysäkille, jollei selkeää viittausta kädellä saada aikaiseksi. Koskee sekä kauko ja lähiliikenettäkin.  Ei Paunullekaan ole vielä Tamara Maunosia ole palkattu,jotka osaisivat lukea useiden linjojen yhteisillä pysäkeillä seisoskelevien henkilöiden, ajatuksia.

----------


## TRe

se on juuri näin. kulkekoot omilla autoillaan.
sen verran korjaan, että taskubiljardia en enää tällä iällä harrasta.

stadin katurit osaavat vaan vielä vilkuttaa ja hymyillä vitt....sesti, joten paunun heinähatuilla on koulutus kesken.

pyydän ylläpitoapoistamaan tarrinan, ei tuu turrhaa ränää
Pyydän myös ylläpitoa poistamaan tietoni ja tunnukseni. kiitos

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllähän se on niin, että halvaantuneet kyytiinpyrkijät, joilla on taskubiljardi kesken jäävät armotta pysäkille, jollei selkeää viittausta kädellä saada aikaiseksi. Koskee sekä kauko ja lähiliikenettäkin.  Ei Paunullekaan ole vielä Tamara Maunosia ole palkattu,jotka osaisivat lukea useiden linjojen yhteisillä pysäkeillä seisoskelevien henkilöiden, ajatuksia.


Näin varmasti on, mutta pyydän omasta puolestani kuljettajia huomioimaan linjakilven koon suhteessa ajonopeuteen ja pysäkillä olevien oletettuun näkökykyyn: kaukobussien linjakilpien teksit erottuvat usein vasta noin 30 metrin päässä virheettömälläkin näöllä, joten himmaillen pysäkkien ohi, jos näette jonkun elehtivän tiirailevasti, kiitos.  :Smile: 

Ette varmaan halua sitäkään, että porukka viittoo varmuuden vuoksi ja sitten vasta kun olette jo pysähtymässä viittookin "aja ohi".

----------


## Lasse

> Näin varmasti on, mutta pyydän omasta puolestani kuljettajia huomioimaan linjakilven koon suhteessa ajonopeuteen ja pysäkillä olevien oletettuun näkökykyyn: kaukobussien linjakilpien teksit erottuvat usein vasta noin 30 metrin päässä virheettömälläkin näöllä, joten himmaillen pysäkkien ohi, jos näette jonkun elehtivän tiirailevasti, kiitos.


Aivan oikein. Valitettavasti Paunun kuljettajien peruskoulutukseen tuntuu kuuluvan eräänlainen, yleensä melko voimakas, asennevamma, jonka ansiosta on ajettava hullunlailla kaahaten, kiinni edellä menevan auton puskurissa ja aina kännykkä joko korvalla tai kädessä tekstiviestiä kirjoittaen.
Anteeksi yleistykseni, mutta sen verran yleinen tapa tuo on, että voi yleistää!




> Ette varmaan halua sitäkään, että porukka viittoo varmuuden vuoksi ja sitten vasta kun olette jo pysähtymässä viittookin "aja ohi".


Minulla ei ole mitään tätä toimintaa vastaan. Parempi näinkin kuin että jää kyydistä.


Itse olen, kuten TRe:kin, kuulunut niihin jotka ovat Tampereen matkoillaan käyttäneet Veolian vuoroja. Paljon siksi, että autot ovat olleet siistejä ja kuljettajat ammattitaitoisia. Paunulla autot ovat kaikkea muuta kuin siistejä, suorastaan iljettää välillä istua kyydissä. Siihen kun lisää kuljettajien kyseenalaisen tavan toimia ratin takana, muun liikenteen seassa, taidan vastedes kulkea kiskoilla.

----------


## TRe

Jatketaan nyt sitten, kun ylläpidossa ei taida olla ketään sen verran tietotekniikkaa osaavaa, että sais tunnukseni ja tietoni poistettua.

Joo, monet katto- ja ränniremontit on paunun kyydissä tullu kuultua. Niin ja pari autokauppaa. Lentokentän vaihtojärjestelyt alkaa pahimmillaan siinä Hervannan kohdalla ja silti laukut on pari kertaa onnistuttu hämeenlinnassa sähläämään väärään autoon. Meno on sitten mitä on.

Kannattaa käydä wikipediasta katsomassa mitä masi firmastaan sanoo:
asiakas on meille tärkeä.

kuljettajathan saa palkkansa ilman asiakkaita.

siirry ihmeessä raiteelle tai oman auton käyttäjäksi.

meidän perheessä on kaksi autoa ja ostan kolmannen, jos joku joutuu vielä linja-autolla reissaamaan.

Helsinki-Tampere välille tarvitaan uusi kunnollinen operaattori.
Ehkä sellainen joka ottaa noi taskubiljardia pelaavat nuorukaisetkin kyytiin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:26 ----------

Haluan tältä foorumilta pois sen takia, että tästä on tullut bussikuskien sisäinen "kehuskelu" kerho. 
Bussiharrastajia on paljon muitakin ja heille onneksi rupeaa löytymään uusia foorumeita ja face bookkeja.

Se että deepthroat väittää minun runkanneeni pysäkillä ja olin sen takia kykenemätön viittomaan, on jo aika kovan luokan väite.

paunun tapa hoitaa liikennettä on liikenneministeriön asia. olen erittäin kiitollinen Lasse kommenteistasi.

muuten tämän tapaiset keskustelut kannattaa näköjään käydä suomi 24 osasto.

----------


## Rehtori

Jo on edellisellä kirjoittajalla JoPo karannut kauaksi jorpakkoon;( Ehkä on parempi että kirjoittelet jatkossa suomi24:lla, mukavampi lueskella kehittävämpää keskustelua. Kiitos ja näkemiin.

----------


## deepthroat

Juu ei muuta voi sanoa. Enpä herra TRe:tä mitenkään syytellyt saatikka edes maininnut omassa kommentissani, vaan puhuin täysin yleisellä tasolla.

----------


## helleh

Tässä nyt tunnutaan pistetään mopaten Paunulaisia oikein pirusti. Isossa talossa noita kuljettajia on joka lähtöön erilaisia muistakaapa se. Jos joku peepää on nyt sattunut juuri ajamaan sitä lähtöä, kun ootte sattunut kyytiin, niin onhan se ikävää...                                                                                Matkustin muuten viimeks sunnuntaina Paunulla Turusta Jyväskylään ja pitääpä heti sanoa, että molemmat kuljettajat olivat erittäin ammattitaitosia heppuja. Jäi oikeesti hyvä maku pitkästä istumisesta.

----------


## jtm

> Tässä nyt tunnutaan pistetään mopaten Paunulaisia oikein pirusti. Isossa talossa noita kuljettajia on joka lähtöön erilaisia muistakaapa se. Jos joku peepää on nyt sattunut juuri ajamaan sitä lähtöä, kun ootte sattunut kyytiin, niin onhan se ikävää...                                                                                Matkustin muuten viimeks sunnuntaina Paunulla Turusta Jyväskylään ja pitääpä heti sanoa, että molemmat kuljettajat olivat erittäin ammattitaitosia heppuja. Jäi oikeesti hyvä maku pitkästä istumisesta.


Yhdyn tuohon! Olen mennyt todella monta kertaa Tampere - Helsinki/Jyväskylä PIKA-vuoron Paunun kyydissä ja ERITTÄIN hyvää kyytiä painottaen. Hyvä palvelu, mukavat kuskit, siistit autot ulkoa että sisältä. Isoa plussaa, että en ole ikinä herännyt kuskin epävakaan ajotyylin tai äkkiliikkeen takia elikä todella tasaista kyytiä. Olen mennyt useasti myös Paunun tilausajon kyydissä ja ollut asiallisia kuskeja. Kuski jopa suostui hiukan koukkaan tilausajon jälkeen hallisivulla tilausajon jälkeen, että ei tarvinnut mennä ilmaisella valtion kyydillä sattuneesta syystä  :Laughing:  Oli meinaan jo iso työ päästä takaosasta etupenkille  :Redface:  JOTEN annan Paunun tilausajo, sekä PIKAvuoro kalustolle, että kuskeille arvosanan 10+

----------


## Rester

Itseltä löytyy vähän kokemuksia suuntaan sekä toiseen VP Oy:n kuljettajista. Luonnollisesti enemmän löytyy näitä fiksuja, muut kulkijat/bussit huomioonottavia kuljettajia. Oma osansa on sitten valitettavasti nämä, jotka lokaavat näiden hyvin leiviskänsä hoitavien maineen. Joka firmastahan noita toki löytyy.

Näin itsekin bussinkuljettajana täytyy kyllä sanoa, että kiire valitettavasti paistaa joidenkin kuljettajien ajotavoista kroonisesti läpi; välillä auto on pysäkillä puolittain niin, että auton perä blokkaa koko ajokaistan liikenteen, milloin tullaan lähestulkoon vilkuttamatta eteen, ei anneta tilaa pysäkiltä lähdössä olevalle autolle, ylinopeus joillakin pätkillä, jne. Vaikka joillakin linjoilla olisikin aikataulu mallia kireä, niin väittäisin, ettei helpotusta niihin saada jatkuvalla kiireellä/ylinopeudella.

Tosin Hämeenkadulla/Koskipuistossa/Metsossa onkin välillä mahdoton saada autoa pysäkille täysin suoraan välillä ihmeellisen laiturijärjestyksen ansiosta, joten kuljettajan piikkiinkään noita ei aina täysin voi laittaa.

----------


## ultrix

Lempäälänkujan varikon taru vaikuttaa olevan päättymässä:

http://www.tampere.fi/cgi-bin/kaava/kaavadoc?8264

----------


## marX

> Lempäälänkujan varikon taru vaikuttaa olevan päättymässä:
> 
> http://www.tampere.fi/cgi-bin/kaava/kaavadoc?8264


Liekö tämän toteutuminen vaikuttanut kuinka paljon erääseen vastikään tapahtuneeseen yrityskauppaan.. Sillä ei tämä mikään yllätys voi olla, jos kaavamuutosta on haettu jo 2008.

----------


## Fahrenheit

Hei, osaako joku sanoa paljonko ja missä on Lempäälässä Paunun pysäkkejä? Nopealla googlauksella löytyi Lempäälän kunnan sivuilta, että Pyhän Birgitan kirkon edessä on pysäkki, mutta osaisiko joku muu sanoa näitä pysäkkejä lisää?

-Leo

----------


## C3P

> Hei, osaako joku sanoa paljonko ja missä on Lempäälässä Paunun pysäkkejä? Nopealla googlauksella löytyi Lempäälän kunnan sivuilta, että Pyhän Birgitan kirkon edessä on pysäkki, mutta osaisiko joku muu sanoa näitä pysäkkejä lisää?
> 
> -Leo


Onhan noita nyt monta kymmentä pysäkkiä. Kannattaisi välillä unohtaa se Google ja katsoa vaikka Matkahuollon sivuilta jonkun Tre-Lempäälä vuoron reittikuvauksesta löytyvä pysäkkilistaus.

----------


## kiitokurre

> Onhan noita nyt monta kymmentä pysäkkiä. Kannattaisi välillä unohtaa se Google ja katsoa vaikka Matkahuollon sivuilta jonkun Tre-Lempäälä vuoron reittikuvauksesta löytyvä pysäkkilistaus.


kyllä tuohon 16 kilometriin muutama pysäkki mahtuu.

----------


## killerpop

> Hei, osaako joku sanoa paljonko ja missä on Lempäälässä Paunun pysäkkejä? Nopealla googlauksella löytyi Lempäälän kunnan sivuilta, että Pyhän Birgitan kirkon edessä on pysäkki, mutta osaisiko joku muu sanoa näitä pysäkkejä lisää?
> 
> -Leo


ehkä kätevimmin käy palvelulla http://tampere.matkahuolto.info - Tampereen seudun reittiopas.

Määräpaikaksi vaikka Haurala ja lähtöpaikaksi jotain sääksjärveltä niin näkee koko nauhataajaman.

Lempäälässä lie joku 240 pysäkkiä kaikkinensa

Ja kuten aiemmin C3P mainitsi, niin Matkahuollon aikatauluhaulla löytää myös, esim vaikka tästä vuorosta http://www.matkahuolto.info/lippu/fi...artureId=77101

----------


## kiitokurre

Uudet Paunu 155 http://www.flickr.com/photos/6175760...in/photostream
ja 156 http://www.flickr.com/photos/6175760...in/photostream

----------


## kiitokurre

paunulle pari omissa väreissä olevaa 8700 mallia. autoilla ei vielä ollut kylkinumeroa eikä rekisterikilpiä. muutama kuva niistä :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/6175760...in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/6175760...in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/6175760...in/photostream

----------


## PepeB

> paunulle pari omissa väreissä olevaa 8700 mallia. autoilla ei vielä ollut kylkinumeroa eikä rekisterikilpiä. muutama kuva niistä :
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/6175760...in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/6175760...in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/6175760...in/photostream


Varmaankin vanhempi kalusto lähtee poistoon pikkuhiljaa. 
Vois tosiaan TKL ottaa mallia paunun ilmastoinnista..

----------


## kuukanko

> Vois tosiaan TKL ottaa mallia paunun ilmastoinnista..


Miten Paunun uusien 8700LE:iden ilmastointi sitten eroaa TKL:n 8700LE:iden ilmastoinnista?

----------


## J_J

> Varmaankin vanhempi kalusto lähtee poistoon pikkuhiljaa. 
> Vois tosiaan TKL ottaa mallia paunun ilmastoinnista..


Vanhempaa kalustoa on kesän mittaan poistunut melkoinen kasa. Ja kyllähän TKL nimenomaan on ottanutkin mallia joko Paunusta tai jostain muusta ilmastoituja katureita pitempään hankkineesta yrityksestä... Aikaa vaan vierähti lähemmäs kymmenen vuotta siinä välissä  :Smile: 

Ainakin toinen noista uusista näemmä on ilman takaovea, mikä itseäni hieman ihmetyttää. Edelliset kaksi tuon väristä matalaa kun kuitenkin tulivat takaovella vaikka ovatkin olleet sijoitettuna Kangasalle ja Lempäälään...

----------


## PepeB

> Miten Paunun uusien 8700LE:iden ilmastointi sitten eroaa TKL:n 8700LE:iden ilmastoinnista?


Noista uusista tulleista en tiedä, mutta muuten paunulla on aina kylmä bussissa. Ja kertaakaan en oo havainnut ilmastointia TKL:n busseissa, joka viilentäisi.

----------


## Rester

> Noista uusista tulleista en tiedä, mutta muuten paunulla on aina kylmä bussissa. Ja kertaakaan en oo havainnut ilmastointia TKL:n busseissa, joka viilentäisi.


Etpä sitten hirveästi ole TKL:n 8700-Volvojen kyydissä matkustanut, tai sitten vain muuten tykkäät mustamaalata. Näissä ilmastointi toimii todella mainiosti. Oli Paunun tai kenen tahansa ansiota tämä ilmastoinnin saaminen, niin sitä osapuolta on todellakin kiittäminen, kun varsinkin kuljettajan työskentelyolosuhteet paranivat monella pykälällä.  :Smile:  Niissä kolmessa ilmastoidussa TKL:n Scalassa ilmastointi voi paremminkin toimia.

Ja tosiaan, kuten aiemmissa viesteissä joku mainitsikin, tuo 8700LE:n takaosan kuumuus on kyllä noiden "Puolan Volvojen" ominaisuus, niin Paunun (ainakin linjalle 15 sijotetut) kuin TKL:nkin ilmastoidut Volvot ovat olleet takaosastaan aikamoisen kuumia. Asialle ei oikein voi mitään, kun kattoluukkujakaan ei saa auki ilmastoinnin päällä ollessa.

----------


## Assamies

Minä ajoin tänään Pispalantorilta linjalla 22. Oli #156. Uskoisin olevan teli-8700:n. En löytänyt autosta mitään pahaa sanomista. Taisi ollakin ensiajoni (neitsytmatka) V.Paunulla.  :Biggrin:  Oulun 8700:sissa ilmastointi toiminut joitain muita paremmin. Parhaiten ehkä toiminut Scalojen ilmastointi, oman vajavaisen käsitykseni mukaan.  :Surprised:

----------


## ultrix

> Minä ajoin tänään Pispalantorilta linjalla 22.


Voisin vaikka vannoa, että et ajanut. Todennäköisemmin _matkustit_ ja _Pyynikin_torilta.  :Razz:

----------


## J_J

> Minä ajoin tänään Pispalantorilta linjalla 22. Oli #156. Uskoisin olevan teli-8700:n. En löytänyt autosta mitään pahaa sanomista. Taisi ollakin ensiajoni (neitsytmatka) V.Paunulla.  Oulun 8700:sissa ilmastointi toiminut joitain muita paremmin. Parhaiten ehkä toiminut Scalojen ilmastointi, oman vajavaisen käsitykseni mukaan.


Viestin alkupätkä on kirjoittajalleen tuttua hölynpölyä.

Loppuosaa kommentoisin: kuinka monta ilmastoitua Scalaa tai Volvo 8700 -yksilöä Oulussa kaupunkiliikennettä ajaakaan? Alamäellä taitaa olla ilmastoitu(ja) Volvoja, mutta siinäpä ne lieneekin?

----------


## Rasbelin

> Minä ajoin tänään Pispalantorilta linjalla 22. Oli #156. Uskoisin olevan teli-8700:n. En löytänyt autosta mitään pahaa sanomista. Taisi ollakin ensiajoni (neitsytmatka) V.Paunulla.


Onnea ja menestystä valitsemallenne työuralle Paunu Osakeyhtiössä!  :Wink:

----------


## J_J

> Onnea ja menestystä valitsemallenne työuralle Paunu Osakeyhtiössä!


Itseäni hieman huolestuttaa, mikäli kuljettaja ei erota Volvoa Scaniasta  :Sad:

----------


## Karosa

Kysyisin että olisiko kellään takaata kuvaa Paunun oman värisestä mahd. uudesta kaukoliikenne-autosta  (mieluiten Volvosta) ?

----------


## J_J

> Kysyisin että olisiko kellään takaata kuvaa Paunun oman värisestä mahd. uudesta kaukoliikenne-autosta  (mieluiten Volvosta) ?


Löytyy toki, oikein mittatilaustyönä. Kuvattu noin tunti sitten. Ei ole aivan uunituore auto, mutta uusin saman väriteeman auto noudattaa samaa tyylisuuntaa. Luojan kiitos muun merkkisiä tuoreita tämän värisiä ei kuvattavaksi, saati ajettavaksi ole tarjolla.

----------


## vaajy

Paikallisliikenteessä Väinö Paunu Oy:n linjakilometrit ovat laskeneet selkeästi vuodesta 2019 ja vuoden 2022 laskua tulee lisää. Oletan, että 2022 tilastot alkavat kakkosella, valitettavasti...



#156 autoa on tässä aiemmin joku kuljettaja kehunut, ja jos vielä olet Paunulla töissä, niin työkaverisi Marja pitää siitä myös! Marjan mukaan 151-159 ovat hyviä autoja, samoin vanhat Veolialta hankitut autot, niissä ei ole ongelmia.

Marjan mukaan autot 141-149 ja vastaavat ovat kaikki ongelmallisia. Milloin keskiovi ei aukea tai se jumittaa tai jotain muuta vikaa...

156 ja vastaavissa on Marjan mukaan ainoa ongelma se että ilmastointi menee rikki ja alkaa huutaa, tämä hänen mukaansa liittyy siihen, että jotkut kuljettajat pitävät ikkunaa auki ajon aikana.

Marja myös tiesi viime vuonna kertoa, että heillä on Pirkkalan varikolla Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne Oy:lle vuokrattu yksi ruutu.

Epäilee, että vuokraavat heille kesäkuusta koko varikon, sillä TKL ottaa haltuunsa linjan 8 kokonaan.

Tällä hetkellä Väinö Paunu Oy ajaa vain harvoja lähtöjä linjalla 8.

Joitakin muita tietoja kentältä:

Auto #143 perä oli töhritty kokonaan, mutta se saatiin varikolla puhtaaksi nopeasti ja auto pääsi miltei saman tien kiertoon.Tällä hetkellä auto #158 oli Pirkkalan varikolla, mikä on lähes poikkeuksellista, koska yleensä se on ollut #156.#141 sivulasi töhrittiin sisäpuolelta kuukauden alussa, yleensä TKL:n kaseissa tuota ongelmaa on, Paunu kierrättää Nekalan kautta autot säännöllisesti eli tulee puhtaaksi.#141 autossa on ollut jo kenties vuosia teipattu takaikkunoiden 2 kpl raamit jeesusteipillä, syytä en tarkemmin osaa sanoa. Rikottu tai puuttuu sitä raamia tai jotakin.Kokonaisuudessaan Paunun autot paljon säästyneempiä taiteelta kuin TKL tai PTL tai LL. Ja tulleetkin siivotaan nopeasti pois.Moni kuljettaja vaihtanut ratikkaan, ja mm. Mikko Pirtilille, lisää lähtee Pohjolan Liikenteelle. Moni luottokuski kuitenkin jää Paunulle vaikka ajokilometritilanne heikko. Haastattelin yhtä mieskuskia Pirkkalan varikolta ja hän sanoi ettei hänellä ole mitään aietta vaihtaa Paunulta pois, sitten ajetaan missä ajetaan, sen verran uskollinen työnantajalleen ja pitää työstään sekä työnantajastaan. Hyvä firma ajaa, miksi vaihtaa? Jotkut toki vaihtaa, mutta kaikki ei lähde onneksi Paunulta pois nyt kuitenkaan. Ainoastaan konkurssitilanteessa. Myöskään esim. Marja ei ole haastatteluni mukaan lähdössä, "Kyllä kutosella töitä löytyy", kaikkia Paunun linjoja osaan ajaa!Sunnuntaina ei autoja ajossa Pirkkalan varikolta, lauantaina 1-2 autoa ajossa, arkisin kaikki neljä.Jos tahdot bongata autot 111 tai vastaavat tai esim. 148/147 linjalla 8, niin viikonloput siihen kaikkein parhaimpia.Paunu lopettaa Pirkkalassa liikennöinnin 5. kesäkuuta 2022. Vielä ei ole tarkalleen tiedossa mitä varikolle käy, mutta se todennäköisesti myydään pois tai vuokrataan Pirtilille (tai TKL:lle).Viimeinen Väinö Paunu Oy:n ajama lähtö linjalla 8 suuntaan Haukiluoma klo 22.25 ja päivä on 5.6.22  :Smile:  Tervetuloa kyytiin, tehdään historiaa!Pirkkalan varikolla useimmiten kiertävät autot 141, 142, 143, 144, 149 ja joskus 156 (nyt 158). Autoja on kerrallaan sen 4 kpl eli jokunen aina vaihtuu Nekalan varikon kanssa. 148 oli hetken aikaa aiemmin.
*Kyösti, pysäkki 7060 (Väinö Paunu Oy)*

_Arkisin (25 lähtöä, noin 21 %)_

00-04: ei Paunun lähtöjä
5: ei Paunun lähtöjä
6: 06.20, 06.52
7: 07.00, 07.52
8: 08.30, 08.37
9: 09.07, 09.15
10: 10.10, 10.50
11: 11.30, 11.40
12: 12.30
13: 13.10, 13.50
14: 14.00, 14.22, 14.45, 14.52
15: 15.22
16: 16.07, 16.15, 16.45
17: 17.07, 17.15
18-00: ei Paunun lähtöjä

Lähtöjä yhteensä *120*, Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne Liikelaitos: *95*, Väinö Paunu Oy: *25*.

_Lauantaisin (22 lähtöä, noin 23 %)_

00-04: ei Paunun lähtöjä
5: 5.30
6: ei Paunun lähtöjä
7: 7.25
8: ei Paunun lähtöjä
9: 9.20, 9.35
10: 10.05
11: 11.35, 11.45
12: 12.15
13: 13.45, 13.55
14: 14.25
15: 15.55
16: 16.05, 16.35
17: ei Paunun lähtöjä
18: 18.05, 18.15, 18.45
19: ei Paunun lähtöjä
20: 20.15, 20.30
21: 21.00
22: 22.20
23-00: 23.00

Lähtöjä yhteensä *95*, Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne Liikelaitos: *73*, Väinö Paunu Oy: *22*.

_Sunnuntaisin (26 lähtöä, noin 41 %)_

00: 00.30
01: 01.00
02: 02.30
03: 03.00
04: 04.30
05: 05.30
06: 06.30
07: 07.30
08: 08.20
09: 09.40
10: 10.15
11: 11.15, 11.45
12: 12.15
13: 13.15, 13.45
14: 14.15
15: 15.15, 15.45
16: 16.15
17: 17.15, 17.45
18: 18.15
19: 19.15
20: 20.15
21: 21.15
22: 22.25
23-00: ei Paunun lähtöjä

Lähtöjä yhteensä *64*, Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne Liikelaitos: *38*, Väinö Paunu Oy: *26*.

_Mikäli liikennöitsijällä ei ole sinulle väliä, muut TKL:n vuorot ovat käytettävissäsi normaalisti._

Voimassa *05.06.22* asti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:07 ----------

Tarkalleen 1. huhtikuuta 2021 oli mennyt puoli vuotta siitä kun Matsin kuljettama Väinö Paunu Oy:n bussi numero 126 otti yhteen kevytmoottoripyörän kanssa.

Oletan, että tämä tapahtui linjalla kymmenen bussin ollessa 126.



Kuva kuljettajan somesta.

https://twitter.com/MatsKarlsson79/s...8413132075022/

Päivityksessään hän kommentoi sitä, että kukaan ei kysellyt hänen vointia, ei edes työnantaja tai poliisi.

Tärkein viesti häneltä on seuraava:

_Se miten ulkopuoliset tuli ja melkein kävivät mun kimppuun on surullista. Miten tullaan paikalle ja heti ollaan tuomitsemassa isompaa aina syylliseksi. Onneksi oli myös oikeat silminnäkijät. Linja-autonkuljettaja ei ole aina syyllinen.

_Minusta tästä on paljon opittavaa meillä kaikilla!

----------


## vaajy

Tänään oli mielekästä keskustelua Paunun bussikuskin kanssa ja eilen.

Minulle oli uutta tietoa, että linjalla 1 Väinö Paunu Oy on pystynyt ajamaan KAIKKI lähdöt, myös talvella. Sen sijaan rinnalle tullut TKL oli ongelmissa, eikä kaikkia lähtöjä kuulemma ajettu kesälläkään.

Auto rikki? Uusi tulee lennossa nopeasti, omakohtaista kokemusta.

TKL:n autoissa mm. ovet jäätyivät talvisin linjalla 1 ja tästä oli omakohtaista kokemusta linjalla. Paunun kuski vitsaili, että TKL:llä pääsette nopeammin linjalla 1B. Mentiin kaikki sinne.

Sitten tultiin Suupantorilla kaikki Paunun autoon. TKL:n etuovi jäätyi eikä avautunut ollenkaan. Ajamaton vuoro. Kuski vähän nauroi taas.

Sitten tuli linjalla 12 Pirtil ja vaikka autot ovat uusia, niin niiden näky on karmeampi kuin 8-vuotiaat Paunun autot mm. voi olla likaa autoissa, taidegalleriaa tai mm. takavaloja säpäleinä.

Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen voitto on vain nuukailun syytä. Kun autoille ei tarvitse tehdä tuon taivaallista, voidaan alentaa hintaa. Epäilen että Koiviston auto tekisi asialle mitään.

Tosin maineen kannalta ehkä kannattaisi.

Tällä hetkellä Väinö Paunu Oy:llä on riittävästi vapaata kalustoa, jotka voidaan laittaa liikkeelle korvaamaan ajossa rikkoutunut menopeli nopeallakin aikataululla. Sitä on riittävästi, vaikka liikennekilometrejä hieman nostettaisiinkin.

Kyllä jää Paunun palvelua kaipaamaan kesäkuusta. Kuskin kanssa oltiin sitä mieltä, että säästetään väärästä paikasta. Mutta ei sille mitään voi jos yksikään ajamaton vuoro talvella ei ole maksunsa arvoinen ja huolletut/siivotut autot.

Pirtil pystyy voittamaan kilpailutuksia puhtaasti sillä, että autoille ei tehdä yhtään mitään, niiden annetaan rapistua ja ei liemmin työasujakaan.

Tänä vuonna ja viime vuonna peruttuja lähtöjä oli lähinnä koronaviruksen takia, myös muilla toimijoilla, mutta muuten vuoroja on ajettu.

Pirkkalan lopettavan varikon kuljettajat jäävät lähes kaikki eläkkeelle lähivuosina/vuotena ja sijoittuvat loppuajaksi Nekalan varikolle. Yksi ei ole eläkeiässä vielä, siirtyy Nekalan varikolle tai vaihtaa maisemia.

Kehon varikolla on kiintiö tällähetkellä täynnä, vaikka sinne yksi haluaisikin, joka asuu Nokialla.

----------


## vaajy

Tänään oli historiallisia hetkiä linjalla 8. Ne jotka odottavat TKL-uutisia, poistukaa takavasemmalle  :Very Happy: 

Arjen viimeiset lähdöt Pirkkalasta tänään perjantaina 3.6.22: VÄINÖ PAUNU OY

lähtö 17.07 bussi numero 141, Haukiluoma päätepysäkki eli kolmanneksi viimeinen ajo koskaan Paunun ajamana arkisin! Kuski viittoi minulle meno- että lähtösuunnassa, vilkutin takaisin, eilenkin.
lähtö 17.14 bussi numero 149, Haukiluomasta 18.20 eli viimeinen ajo koskaan Paunun ajamana arkisin! Juteltiin mukavia koko matkan ajan.

Molemmat olivat tuttuja kuskeja, Autokorjaaja ja Automyyjä (koodinimet).

12.30 oli eräs naiskuski, joka viisiminuuttisen rupattelun aikana kertoi ettei ihan 20 vuotta tullut talossa, kun joutui vaihtamaan Pohjolan Liikenteelle. Ei näe, että Paunulla olisi jatkossa töitä.
Se oli sitten kuule siinä, sun viimeinen työpäivä Haukiluomassa sanoin ja kiitin samalla vuosien hyvästä palvelusta! Onnea uusiin haasteisiin.

Selvisi myös, että yksi muukin auto, jossa tänään olin, on myyty jo. Eli sen lisäksi, että olin historiallisella matkalla (linja muuttuu 100% TKL) niin olin myös viimeistä kertaa myydyssä autossa.

Ja ehkä jokunen muistakin, jos Paunu sattuu kiinnostamaan.

Parasta oli vielä se, että pääsin vielä varikolle sanomaan viimeiset hyvästit kyseiselle hyvälle autolle.

----------


## nickr

> Selvisi myös, että yksi muukin auto, jossa tänään olin, on myyty jo. Eli sen lisäksi, että olin historiallisella matkalla (linja muuttuu 100% TKL) niin olin myös viimeistä kertaa myydyssä autossa.
> 
> Ja ehkä jokunen muistakin, jos Paunu sattuu kiinnostamaan.
> 
> Parasta oli vielä se, että pääsin vielä varikolle sanomaan viimeiset hyvästit kyseiselle hyvälle autolle.


No voisitko tällä kertaa selventää, että mistä autosta oli kyse? Vai onko nämä sinun havainnot pelkästään sitä luokkaa, että monenko kuskin kanssa olet päässyt juttelemaan, ja kaikki oikeasti havainnon arvoiset asiat kalustoon liittyen jätät sopivasti kertomatta?

----------


## vaajy

> No voisitko tällä kertaa selventää, että mistä autosta oli kyse? Vai onko nämä sinun havainnot pelkästään sitä luokkaa, että monenko kuskin kanssa olet päässyt juttelemaan, ja kaikki oikeasti havainnon arvoiset asiat kalustoon liittyen jätät sopivasti kertomatta?


Totta kai.

#123, #148 ja #141, ainakin.

Eilen oli muuten Pirkkalan varikolla Paunu-linjasto tyhjä. Siirtyneet Nekalaan ja viimeinen lähtö linjalla 8 oli #112 / Väinö Paunu Oy. Kyseinen auto ei ollut havainnoinnin mukaan myynnissä.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Surullista katsoa Paunun ahdinkoa, tavallaan kuitenkin ikoninen yritys Tampereella. Ainakin Kangasalan varikko on myytävänä ja yhtiön kotisivuilla on linja-autoja myynnissä. Bussikirjaston mukaan ainakin Paunun #72, #73, #74 eli Citeat ovat poistuneet kalustosta, olivat ainakin viime torstaina vielä Nekalassa. Tietääkö kukaan mikä lienee Kangasalan pään linjojen kohtalo, milloin linjat 41, 42, 48, 49 kilpailutetaan? Entä milloin mahtaa olla kilpailutus linjalla 27 Pispalanharju-Järvensivu? Mikä mättää kun Paunu hävinnyt katukuvasta laajalti, kiinnostus loppunut?

----------


## Ivecomies

Mitä linjoja Paunulle on nyt jäänyt jäljelle? ja ajoon on varmaan jäänyt pelkästään Volvoja.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Jäljelle jääneet linjat: 6, 27, 41, 42, 48, 49, 70, 115. Linja 41 on puoliksi Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen ja Paunun hoidossa. Linjan 70 liikennöinti päättyy Paunun osalta ensi kesänä. Volvoja pääasiassa, joskus näkee #171 tai #172 ajossa linjalla 41, kalustolistan mukaan 8 Lahti Scalaa vielä kalustossa mukana.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Jäljelle jääneet linjat: 6, 27, 41, 42, 48, 49, 70, 115. Linja 41 on puoliksi Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen ja Paunun hoidossa. Linjan 70 liikennöinti päättyy Paunun osalta ensi kesänä. Volvoja pääasiassa, joskus näkee #171 tai #172 ajossa linjalla 41, kalustolistan mukaan 8 Lahti Scalaa vielä kalustossa mukana.


Jos tarkoitat tätä kyseistä kalustolistaa https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/yrityslista.php?O=Paunu, niin epäilen kyllä vahvasti nykytilannetta toisin kuin mitä tuolla väitetään. Totahan ei olla päivitetty lainkaan pitkään aikaan, se väittää että ajossa olisi edelleen jopa #77 (L94-alustainen Scala), joka on tasanvarmana poistunut jo iät ajat sitten. Enkä todellakaan usko että kaikki 8 KUB-Scalaa olisivat jääneet ajoon 5.6 jälkeen. Ihmettelen kyllä kovasti miksi tota listaa ei olla päivitetty pitkään aikaan, olen tsekannut asiaa melkein päivittäin 6.6 lähtien, mut ei ole edelleenkään tapahtunut muutosta. Sen takia kysynkin että jos jollakin olisi parempaa tietoa asiasta, kun kalustolistaa ei olla vielä päivitetty.  :Tongue:

----------


## nickr

> Jos tarkoitat tätä kyseistä kalustolistaa https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/yrityslista.php?O=Paunu, niin epäilen kyllä vahvasti nykytilannetta toisin kuin mitä tuolla väitetään. Totahan ei olla päivitetty lainkaan pitkään aikaan, se väittää että ajossa olisi edelleen jopa #77 (L94-alustainen Scala), joka on tasanvarmana poistunut jo iät ajat sitten. Enkä todellakaan usko että kaikki 8 KUB-Scalaa olisivat jääneet ajoon 5.6 jälkeen. Ihmettelen kyllä kovasti miksi tota listaa ei olla päivitetty pitkään aikaan, olen tsekannut asiaa melkein päivittäin 6.6 lähtien, mut ei ole edelleenkään tapahtunut muutosta. Sen takia kysynkin että jos jollakin olisi parempaa tietoa asiasta, kun kalustolistaa ei olla vielä päivitetty.


Kalustolistaa on kyllä päivitetty Paunun osalta 16.6., VDL:t #72-#74 on sieltä silloin poistettu kuten Tuomas P. sanoi, joten ehkä kalustolistan päivittäjä (killerpop) on saanut tietoa, että ne on myyty tmv. Myynnissä ne ainakin olivat kuten iso osa paikkurikalustosta tällä hetkellä on. Muun kaluston osalta ei sitten varmaan ole vielä tietoa, on hyvin todennäköistä että Scalat eivät enää talvikaudella liikenteeseen palaa, mutta on se teoriassa mahdollista, ja niin kauan kun varmaa tietoa ei ole, niin parasta pitää ne listassa mukana. Kalustolistan päivittäjäkään ei ole mikään selvänäkijä. Sen sijaan #77 osalta en tiedä miksi se siellä vielä roikkuu, se tosiaan on poistunut jo vuosia sitten.

Laitetaan nyt tähän vielä, että nämä autot olen havainnut Paunulta liikenteessä kesäkaudella: #64, 65, 82, 84, 110-115, 126, 129, 143-145, 147, 149, 151, 155-158, 166, 180. Jonkin verran lisää kalustoa on kyllä talvella liikenteessä, kun ajettavaakin on enemmän.

----------


## killerpop

> Citeat ovat poistuneet kalustosta, olivat ainakin viime torstaina vielä Nekalassa.


Mutta nyt ovat lähteneet tontilta https://www.instagram.com/p/CfUmULygK0Z/

----------


## Rebiaf

> Mutta nyt ovat lähteneet tontilta.


Voisit päivittää listoille myös sen, että gio-988 eli #88 on nykyään Länsilinjat #71.

----------


## Rebiaf

Sarankulmasta löytyi myös toinen "uutuus". Paunu #125 on nykyään Länsilinjat #72. Saas nähdä tuleeko näitä vielä muita. Ovat varmasti hyviä korvikkeita poistuneille säffleille.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Ilmeisesti tänään Pikkolan varikko tyhjennetty.

----------


## vaajy

Ilmeisesti kirjoitit minulle sähköpostia Paunuun liittyen.

Se Pirkkalan varikko on ollut jo kauan tyhjä Paunulla, ei edes Pirtilin autoa siellä ole, eivät halunneet maksaa Paunulle vuokraa sen käytöstä. Nykyään alueella on ilmeisesti jotain parkkialueita rakenteilla aidoilla.

Tänään oli muuten rallikuski bongattu  :Very Happy:  Ajeli linjalla 27, tosi hieno kuski, harmi kun ei ollut aikaa hypätä paunulaiseen.

Siellä on aina hyvä palvelu, neuvoi kutosellakin miten päästä Kangasalla uimarannalle. Tismalleen oikeat neuvot, pirkkalalainenkin löysi Liutun uimarannan.

Pari kolme viikkoa siitä, niin toinen paunulainen naiskuski, luottokuski minulle kertoi tismalleen miten navigoida Hervannan uimahalliin, ja löysin sinnekin perille. Harmi vain, että oli kesät kiinni.

Nyt on myös testattu linjaa 42 Paunun ajamanna, Sirpis kertoi paunulaisena kuskina, että sekin nykyään kilpailutuksessa.. kaksi kertaa menin jo.

Valitetavasti tää Pirkkalan joukkoliikenne on huonontunut kun Paunu lähti, joten en enää käytä Pirkkalan bussiliikennettä juuri arvokortilla.

Viime kuussa muutamia matkoja, lähinnä Länsilinjat/PTL. Länsilinjat on noista paras, mutta sekään ei vedä vertoja Paunun toiminnalle valitettavasti.

Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne ajaa romubusseilla, joista takavalot säpäleinä/pimeänä, ja autot sisältä kamalia, kun ovat niitä töhryjä täynnä. Tänään menin pirtilillä, niin kuski ei edes tervehtinyt..

Kyllä siinä hetkessä jäi Väinö Paunu Oy:n hyvää palvelua muistelemaan lämmöllä. No mutta hei, ei kannata Nyssen ihmetellä miksi linjan 12 käyttöaste on laskenut  :Very Happy:  Miksi piti kilpailuttaa hyvät pois?

----------


## Rebiaf

> Se Pirkkalan varikko on ollut jo kauan tyhjä Paunulla, ei edes Pirtilin autoa siellä ole, eivät halunneet maksaa Paunulle vuokraa sen käytöstä. Nykyään alueella on ilmeisesti jotain parkkialueita rakenteilla aidoilla.


Pirkkalan bussiparkkipaikka on kunnan omistuksessa. Sarankulmasta pirtsun varikolta on käytännössä yhtä nopea siirtoajo pirkkalan linjoille.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Paunulla hyviä tyyppejä ajamassa, osa jo Pohjolan liikenteen palveluksessa yms. Toki ennen Paunun isoimpia häviöitä aikoinaan, oli Paunullakin osa umpisurkeaa sakkia, tosin he lähtivätkin ensimmäisinä mm. Pirtilille. Vekalla myös vähän Paunun henkeä, hyviä kuskeja pääsääntöisesti yms. Minnehän nuo Paunun 8700le -sarjan Volvot päätyvät mikäli häviävät tuon 42, 48, 49 linjojen kilpailutuksen, liekö viimeisiä 1+2+0 ovijärjestelmällä olevia Tampereella. Kaikki loppuu aikanaan ja niin myös linjan 6 sopimus, paljonko kuljettajia enää tarvitaan jos Paunu jatkaa vaan pikavuoro/tilausajo -puolella?

Mistä muuten johtuu, että Esim. 8900le sekä 9700H -sarjan Volvoissa Paunulla keskiö keulassa on valkoinen ja esim. Länsilinjoilla se on musta? Valkoinen on mielestäni tyylikkäämpi.

----------


## vaajy

> Paunulla hyviä tyyppejä ajamassa, osa jo Pohjolan liikenteen palveluksessa yms. Toki ennen Paunun isoimpia häviöitä aikoinaan, oli Paunullakin osa umpisurkeaa sakkia, tosin he lähtivätkin ensimmäisinä mm. Pirtilille. Vekalla myös vähän Paunun henkeä, hyviä kuskeja pääsääntöisesti yms. Minnehän nuo Paunun 8700le -sarjan Volvot päätyvät mikäli häviävät tuon 42, 48, 49 linjojen kilpailutuksen, liekö viimeisiä 1+2+0 ovijärjestelmällä olevia Tampereella. Kaikki loppuu aikanaan ja niin myös linjan 6 sopimus, paljonko kuljettajia enää tarvitaan jos Paunu jatkaa vaan pikavuoro/tilausajo -puolella?
> 
> Mistä muuten johtuu, että Esim. 8900le sekä 9700H -sarjan Volvoissa Paunulla keskiö keulassa on valkoinen ja esim. Länsilinjoilla se on musta? Valkoinen on mielestäni tyylikkäämpi.


Yhdellä kuskilla ei muuten ole Paunulla autoo.

En kerro yksityiskohtaisesti, mutta hän oli ennen Pirkkalan varikolla töissä, ja ja se työ- ja kotimatka meni ihan kävellen.

Nyt tietysti autoilu ja auton omistus on kallista, niin hän liikkuu töihin busseilla.

Varikko on Nekalassa, mutta jos pitäisi aloittaa ensimmäisin vuoro, niin eihän hän välttämättä töihin pääse. Tai töistä, jos lopettaa viimeisenä...
Kertoi, että joutuu jopa nukkumaan varikolla, kun ei autoo oo. Tai tulemaan bussilla jo tunteja ennen töitä, että pääsee töihin.

Hänen kuitenkin pitäisi päästä Nekalaan, kasilla kyllä pääsee vissiin keskustaan, mutta ilmeisesti kymppiä ei kulje niin aikaisin. Se auto, mitä hänellä on, on itse asiassa rikki.

Nostan hattua sille kuskille, kun ei ehdi edes töistä kotiin busseilla, vaan nukkuu Nekalan varikolla ja viettää siellä vapaa-ajatkin hyvissä määrin.
Mutta mistä hän saa aikaa korjaamaan sitä menopeliään, kun pitäisi koko ajan busseja ajaa? Eli hän nukkuu varikolla ja auto on pois liikenteestä, pärjää jotenkin busseilla. Mutta noilla kun menee kotiin, niin ei paljoa juhlita, kun syö 12 tunnin päivästä kaksi tuntia lisää. Olen monesti ihmetellyt, että kuka on sanonut, että bussikuskin pitää olla töissä taukoineen 12 tuntia? Eikö heille ihmisille saisi antaa jotain elämääkin? Paljon on kortistossa kuitenkin ammattilaisia.

Kuskin työpäivä 12 tuntia taukoinaan, niin miksi hän tuhlaisi kaksi tuntia liikkumisiin busseilla päivässä, jolloin tulisi kotiin kirjaimellisesti nukkumaan? Hän nukkuu varikolla ja saa edes 1,5h vapaa-aikaa.

Hän käy kotona vain kun on vapaapäiviä tai pekkasvapaata/lomaa. Muulloin ei ole järkeä kotona käydä vain nukkumassa.

Näin hänet just kutoslinjalla ja hän oli niin hyvä asiakaspalvelija, vaikka tuo tilanne yhdistettynä pitkiin työpäiviin ei varmastikaan ole mitään mukavaa.

Mutta eikö se ole Paunulle normaalia, siellä ei lähdetä asiakkaisiin purkamaan omia asioitaan, mm. nykivänä ajona tai olemalla katsomatta heitä silmiin.

Olen todella surullinen että tällaista voi edes tapahtua, kuka siis oikeasti haluaa, että bussikuskilla ei saa olla mitään elämää?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Yhdellä kuskilla ei muuten ole Paunulla autoo.
> 
> En kerro yksityiskohtaisesti, mutta hän oli ennen Pirkkalan varikolla töissä, ja ja se työ- ja kotimatka meni ihan kävellen.
> 
> Nyt tietysti autoilu ja auton omistus on kallista, niin hän liikkuu töihin busseilla.
> 
> Varikko on Nekalassa, mutta jos pitäisi aloittaa ensimmäisin vuoro, niin eihän hän välttämättä töihin pääse. Tai töistä, jos lopettaa viimeisenä...
> Kertoi, että joutuu jopa nukkumaan varikolla, kun ei autoo oo. Tai tulemaan bussilla jo tunteja ennen töitä, että pääsee töihin.
> 
> ...


Eikö hänellä ole ketään läheistä tai kaveria, jonka autoa hän voisi lainata aina kun hän on menossa töihin, tai siis silloin kun hänen työvuoronsa on päivän ensimmäinen/viimeinen linja heidän talossa eikä ole mahdollisuutta päästä bussilla duuniin? onko hänen omassa autossaan jotain suurta ja kallista vikaa jonka korjaamiseen menee paljon aikaa ja maksaa liikaa? ite jos olisin toi kyseinen kuljettaja, käyttäisin vapaa-aikani autoni korjaukseen, että saisin ehjän, toimivan menopelin työmatkaani varten. Tai sitten muuttaisin jonnekin lähemmäksi Nekalan varikkoa.

Jokatapauksessa nostan hattua tolle kuljettajalle ja ennenkaikkea työnantajalle, Paunulle, joka antaa hänelle mahdollisuuden nukkua varikolla ja jopa viettää siellä vapaa-aikaa. Sellainen ei varmanakaan ole mahdollista läheskään kaikissa firmoissa.

----------


## Jufo

Riippuu varikon ja kodin välisestä etäisyydestä mutta polkupyöräkin on keksitty. Myös sellainen, jolla voi ajaa talvella.

----------


## vaajy

> Eikö hänellä ole ketään läheistä tai kaveria, jonka autoa hän voisi lainata aina kun hän on menossa töihin, tai siis silloin kun hänen työvuoronsa on päivän ensimmäinen/viimeinen linja heidän talossa eikä ole mahdollisuutta päästä bussilla duuniin? onko hänen omassa autossaan jotain suurta ja kallista vikaa jonka korjaamiseen menee paljon aikaa ja maksaa liikaa? ite jos olisin toi kyseinen kuljettaja, käyttäisin vapaa-aikani autoni korjaukseen, että saisin ehjän, toimivan menopelin työmatkaani varten. Tai sitten muuttaisin jonnekin lähemmäksi Nekalan varikkoa.
> 
> Jokatapauksessa nostan hattua tolle kuljettajalle ja ennenkaikkea työnantajalle, Paunulle, joka antaa hänelle mahdollisuuden nukkua varikolla ja jopa viettää siellä vapaa-aikaa. Sellainen ei varmanakaan ole mahdollista läheskään kaikissa firmoissa.


Kesälomalla meinasi laittaa, mutta se meni jo. Ei ole saanut kai aikaiseksi.

Ymmärsin, että auto oli aika vanha jo, joten ei välttämättä ole edes kannattavaa korjata. Toinen kuski sanoi, että hän olisi lähivuosina jäämässä eläkkeellekin, niin ehkä ei myöskään koe tarpeelliseksi autoa enää hankkia tässä vaiheessa.
Ennen hän juoksi äkkiä viimeiselle 34:lle kun arjen viimeinen 18.20 kasilla tuli Kyöstiin 19.10 ja sieltä varikolle. Jos ei ehtinyt ko. bussiin niin hän joutui kävelemään noin kilometrin kotiinsa.

En usko, että alkaisi polkea töihin, jos meni kilometrin bussilla kotiin. Ei ole tukeva kuski tuo.

No kai hän jotenkin pärjää siellä, vähän vaan huvitti tuo, että joku varikolla joutuu elämään kun ei kotiin ole järkeä mennä noilla ajoajoilla ja 3h tauoilla.

Siellä on monet kuskit sairaslomallakin olleet, kun on saatu tarpeeksi ajamisesta 12 h päivillä.
Niillä on vielä se 42 ohjelmassa ja siinä vaaditaan digikortti. Ilmeisesti se Paunu ei sitä maksa, koska sitä ei ole suurimmalla osalla kuskeista. Näin ollen suurin osa kuskeista ei voi ajaa linjaa 42 kuin Sahalahteen asti.
Se ei olisi taas järkevää, kun se tyssäisi sinne. Nyssen kuljettajapulainfo sanoo, että myös linjalla 42 voi olla peruttuja vuoroja, en tiedä liittyykö digikorttiin kun digikortilliset ajavat myös pikavuoroja Paunulla.

Digikortti maksaa 104 euroa tjsp. Yksi kuski vaan sanoi, että ei sitä kyllä hae, kun täytyisi itse maksaa ja voimassa 5 vuotta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:14 ----------




> Pirkkalan bussiparkkipaikka on kunnan omistuksessa. Sarankulmasta pirtsun varikolta on käytännössä yhtä nopea siirtoajo pirkkalan linjoille.


Oliko se Länsilinjojen varikko, josta Paunun kuski puhui, että siinä on Pirtilille kaksi paikkaa ainakin Nokialla.

Ostaisiko ne Pirtilillä sen Paunun varikon, kun viimeisin Nokia-linja Paunulta siirtyy heille ensi kesänä? Sehän on aika hyvässä paikassa.

Tein myös toisen huomion linjalla 6, todella paljon oli tuntemattomia kuljettajia, käytän tosi paljon Paunun lähtöjä kuitenkin.

Myös kuljettajan puhe tukee asiaa, kaksi kertoi että ovat hankkineet nyt paljon uutta porukkaa. Ikinä en ole nähnyt Paunun lähdöillä noin paljon uutta porukkaa.
Melkein ketään en tunnistanut. Joku sanoi että ainakin 40 olisi lähtenyt Pohjolalle.

Toivon itse ettei Pirtil enää mitään voittaisi lisää, alkaa muuten olla kohta ainoa mitä seudulla on.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:33 ----------

Nyssen sivuilta:



https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-reitit/linjat.html

Linja 79

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy
Väinö Paunu Oy

Missä päin tuo Paunu ajaa linjalla 79, kun ainakaan Pirkkalan päässä ei ole kuin Pirtilin autoja? Onko taas joku virhe siellä?


Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy Väinö Paunu Oy 

----------


## Minä vain

Itse arvostaisin, jos 12 tunnin työvuoroja tehdessä voisi nukkua työpaikalla työvuorojen välissä (ei joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvä työ). 12 tunnin työvuoroja tehdessä ei kuitenkaan ehdi tekemään mitään vapaa-ajalla, jolloin on enemmän riesa että joutuu matkustamaan kotiin ja takaisin, kun menee kuitenkin hetki työvuoron jälkeen, että rauhoittuu ja nukahtaa. 

Mitä tulee itse työvuorojen pituuteen, 12 - 13 tuntia on työvuoron optimipituus, sillä pitkät työvuorot merkitsee sitä, että jossain kohtaa tulee paljon vapaapäiviä, usein enemmän kuin kaksi peräkkäin. Esimerkiksi jos tekee 12 tunnin työpäiviä 11 peräkkäin, työnantajan on pakko antaa 10 vapaapäivää. 

Työehtosopimuksessa saattaa olla sovittu jokin tarkasteluaikaväli. Esimerkiksi bussinkuljettajilla on kahden viikon tarkastelujaksot, joten kahden viikon aikana voi tehdä seitsemän 12 tunnin työpäivää ja saa seitsemän vapaapäivää.

----------


## killerpop

> Linja 79
> 
> Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy
> Väinö Paunu Oy
> 
> Missä päin tuo Paunu ajaa linjalla 79, kun ainakaan Pirkkalan päässä ei ole kuin Pirtilin autoja? Onko taas joku virhe siellä?


Nokialla.

Tätähän on ollut useita vuosia, että linjan 70 autolla ajetaan sitten 79:n iltalähtöjä, kaiketi nykyisin 21:30 Tampereelta.

----------


## tkp

> Niillä on vielä se 42 ohjelmassa ja siinä vaaditaan digikortti. Ilmeisesti se Paunu ei sitä maksa, koska sitä ei ole suurimmalla osalla kuskeista. Näin ollen suurin osa kuskeista ei voi ajaa linjaa 42 kuin Sahalahteen asti.Se ei olisi taas järkevää, kun se tyssäisi sinne. Nyssen kuljettajapulainfo sanoo, että myös linjalla 42 voi olla peruttuja vuoroja, en tiedä liittyykö digikorttiin kun digikortilliset ajavat myös pikavuoroja Paunulla.
> 
> Digikortti maksaa 104 euroa tjsp. Yksi kuski vaan sanoi, että ei sitä kyllä hae, kun täytyisi itse maksaa ja voimassa 5 vuotta.



Kuhmalahden kirkonkylälle asti voi ajaa ilman piirturia. Työnantaja sen kortin maksaa jos kuljettajalla sellaiselle tarvetta on. En tiedä miksi 42 tuolla listalla on kun ei sieltä tietääkseni ole peruttu yhtään lähtöä.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Yhdellä kuskilla ei muuten ole Paunulla autoo.
> 
> En kerro yksityiskohtaisesti, mutta hän oli ennen Pirkkalan varikolla töissä, ja ja se työ- ja kotimatka meni ihan kävellen.
> 
> Nyt tietysti autoilu ja auton omistus on kallista, niin hän liikkuu töihin busseilla.
> 
> Varikko on Nekalassa, mutta jos pitäisi aloittaa ensimmäisin vuoro, niin eihän hän välttämättä töihin pääse. Tai töistä, jos lopettaa viimeisenä...
> Kertoi, että joutuu jopa nukkumaan varikolla, kun ei autoo oo. Tai tulemaan bussilla jo tunteja ennen töitä, että pääsee töihin.
> 
> ...


Tiedän tyypin, hyvä tyyppi kertakaikkiaan, ei ajaessa ole koskaan pahalla tuulella, päinvastoin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:32 ----------




> Nokialla.
> 
> Tätähän on ollut useita vuosia, että linjan 70 autolla ajetaan sitten 79:n iltalähtöjä, kaiketi nykyisin 21:30 Tampereelta.


Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että Siuroon/Linnavuoreen ei aja, kuin Pirtil.

----------


## vaajy

Paunun kuljettaja Mats Karlsson päässyt ohjelmaan Ylelle.

https://areena.yle.fi/1-51007357

Kuljettajavaihtokin näköjään taltioitui, niin tunnen hänetkin läpikotaisin. Tosin jaan tänne vain koodinimen, Automyyjä eli se kuuluisa rallikuski.

Hän ajaa tosi rivakasti ja on hyvä kuljettaja. Minusta jopa hiukan parempi kuin Mats  :Very Happy: 

Mats ajaa tosi rauhallisesti, mutta kaikkiaan kaikki hyviä kuljettajia.

Harmi, että kilometrimäärät vähenevät.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Paunun kuljettaja Mats Karlsson päässyt ohjelmaan Ylelle.
> 
> https://areena.yle.fi/1-51007357
> 
> Kuljettajavaihtokin näköjään taltioitui, niin tunnen hänetkin läpikotaisin. Tosin jaan tänne vain koodinimen, Automyyjä eli se kuuluisa rallikuski.
> 
> 
> Hän ajaa tosi rivakasti ja on hyvä kuljettaja. Minusta jopa hiukan parempi kuin Mats 
> 
> ...


Samasta tyypistä puhutaan, J;llä alkaa nimi.

----------


## vaajy

> Samasta tyypistä puhutaan, J;llä alkaa nimi.


Kyllä, huippukuski.

Siirtynyt autoliikkeestä Paunulle, toinenkin kuski sama nimi, siksi tämä eka on Automyyjä ja toinen Autohuoltaja.

Tulivat samasta autoliikkeestä Paunulle  :Wink:  Ja jotta tietää kummasta J:stä puhutaan, on koodinimet  :Very Happy: 

Olen antanut kyseiselle Automyyjälle Fazerin "Thank you" -suklaarasian Geishoilla ja appelsiinimehulla ennen kuin liikenne kasilla heillä päättyi.

Oli kovasti mielissään vaikka ei meinannut alkuun ottaakaan meluisan yövuoron päätteeksi. Kun linja päätti Haukiluomaan, hän kirjaimellisesti lähti tankkaamaan sekä autoa että itseä  :Smile:

----------


## Ivecomies

> Paunun kuljettaja Mats Karlsson päässyt ohjelmaan Ylelle.


Käyttääkö muuten Mats työssään nimikylttiä lipuilla, jolla hän kertoo asiakkaille millä kaikilla kielillä hän osaa palvella? mukavaa jos Tampereelta löytyy myös yksi ruotsinkielinen bussinkuljettaja, jos vaikka kyytiin sattuu astumaan ruotsalaisia turisteja. Ruotsinkielinen palveluhan on Tampereella jotain hyvin, hyvin harvinaista, mut kaikkihan on aina mahdollista. Saaako kysyä että onko Mats ihan syntyperäinen tamperelainen vai onko hän muuttanut sinne joltain toiselta paikkakunnalta (Helsinki, Turku, Vaasa jne.)?  :Smile:

----------


## vaajy

> Käyttääkö muuten Mats työssään nimikylttiä lipuilla, jolla hän kertoo asiakkaille millä kaikilla kielillä hän osaa palvella? mukavaa jos Tampereelta löytyy myös yksi ruotsinkielinen bussinkuljettaja, jos vaikka kyytiin sattuu astumaan ruotsalaisia turisteja. Ruotsinkielinen palveluhan on Tampereella jotain hyvin, hyvin harvinaista, mut kaikkihan on aina mahdollista. Saaako kysyä että onko Mats ihan syntyperäinen tamperelainen vai onko hän muuttanut sinne joltain toiselta paikkakunnalta (Helsinki, Turku, Vaasa jne.)?


Hänellä lukee vaan Mats Karlsson siinä kyltissä.

ExpressBussissa hän hyvin usein kuuluttaa ruotsiksi, englanniksi ja suomeksi. Ulosanti on todella hyvää.

Sitäkin voi koittaa, että kertoo Matsille jo noustessa missä pois jää, niin hän pysähtyy siinä ilman Stop-nappiakin.

Jos haluat Matsin kyytiin, niin sanoisin, että ajaa todennäköisemmin Helsinkiin pikavuoroa EB, mutta myös Turkuun ja Lahteen päin liikkuu.

Paikallisliikenteessä 42 ja 6 varmoja paikkoja päästä hänen kyytiin.

Vapaa-ajalla hän Jopoilee, näkee tosi usein Pirkkalassa esim. Naistenmatkatietä kulkemassa.

Mats on muutamalta vuodelta takaperin vuoden EB-kuski palautteiden perusteella. Vuoden tamperelaisena hän sijoittui toiseksi, sillä somesiivoja Auri Kananen nappasi tuolloin ekan sijan.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Monessa paikassa esillä ja moneen paikkaan kuvattu. Olisi hienoa jos muitakin kuljettajia nostettaisiin Mansesta esiin esimerkiksi jollain ohjelmalla, jossa näkisi onnikkakuskin työtä ja autoja, voisi tuoda lisää arvostusta.

----------


## ultrix

> Saaako kysyä että onko Mats ihan syntyperäinen tamperelainen vai onko hän muuttanut sinne joltain toiselta paikkakunnalta (Helsinki, Turku, Vaasa jne.)?


Mats on sanonut julkisesti Twitterissä olevansa alun perin Porvoosta kotoisin.

----------


## Ivecomies

Vaikken ite asu Tampereella (tai muualla Nysse-alueella), eikä näin ollen ole mitään vahvoja mielipiteitä Nysse-alueen bussioperaattoreista, niin täytyy kyllä sanoa, että kun olen nyt lukenut paljon Vaajy-käyttäjän Paunu-aiheisia viestejä sekä jonkin verran myös katellut Mats Karlssonin Twitter-tiliä, niin Paunu vaikuttaa kyllä kieltämättä todella luotettavalta bussiyhtiöltä, jossa todellakin panostetaan hyvään palveluun, jolloin Paunua voisi melkein verrata taksifirma Kovaseen. Vaikuttaa vahvasti siltä että Paunulla hyvä asiakaspalvelu on kaiken A ja O, jonka takia Paunun palveluun voi aina luottaa, ja että Paunun kuljettajille asiakaspalvelulla on enemmän tai vähemmän yhtä suuri merkitys kuin K-Marketin henkilökunnalle, ja Paunua voisi melkeinpä kutsua bussifirmojen "Kovaseksi". Sen takia toivonkin onnea ja menestystä Paunulle, ja vaikka Paunu viime aikoina onkin hävinnyt runsaasti liikennettä eikä ole enää voittanut mitään moneen vuoteen, niin toivottavasti Paunulle jää kuitenkin vielä sen verran jäljelle että firma pysyy Tampereen katukuvassa vielä pitkään. Uskoisin myös että niin Mats kuin monet muutkin Paunun kuljettajat pitää Paunua työnantajana jopa tärkeänä osana identiteettiään eikä mielellään vaihda työnantajaa ellei ole todellakin pakko. Ens kerralla kun ite lähden Tampereelle bussibongailulle (toivottavasti kerkeen ens kesänä), aion keskittyä suurimmaksi oaksi Paunuun, ja hyvällä onnella toivoa että törmäisiin Matsiin, niin voisi diskuteerata hänen kanssaan vähän bussiasioita på svenska. Mieluiten näkisin ite Matsin Scalan ratissa, kun ajaa Volvoilla niin paljon muutenkin.  :Wink: 

Mitä kaikkia Nysse-linjoja Paunu muuten ajaa vuodenvaihteen jälkeen?

----------


## vaajy

> Vaikken ite asu Tampereella (tai muualla Nysse-alueella), eikä näin ollen ole mitään vahvoja mielipiteitä Nysse-alueen bussioperaattoreista, niin täytyy kyllä sanoa, että kun olen nyt lukenut paljon Vaajy-käyttäjän Paunu-aiheisia viestejä sekä jonkin verran myös katellut Mats Karlssonin Twitter-tiliä, niin Paunu vaikuttaa kyllä kieltämättä todella luotettavalta bussiyhtiöltä, jossa todellakin panostetaan hyvään palveluun, jolloin Paunua voisi melkein verrata taksifirma Kovaseen. Vaikuttaa vahvasti siltä että Paunulla hyvä asiakaspalvelu on kaiken A ja O, jonka takia Paunun palveluun voi aina luottaa, ja että Paunun kuljettajille asiakaspalvelulla on enemmän tai vähemmän yhtä suuri merkitys kuin K-Marketin henkilökunnalle, ja Paunua voisi melkeinpä kutsua bussifirmojen "Kovaseksi". Sen takia toivonkin onnea ja menestystä Paunulle, ja vaikka Paunu viime aikoina onkin hävinnyt runsaasti liikennettä eikä ole enää voittanut mitään moneen vuoteen, niin toivottavasti Paunulle jää kuitenkin vielä sen verran jäljelle että firma pysyy Tampereen katukuvassa vielä pitkään. Uskoisin myös että niin Mats kuin monet muutkin Paunun kuljettajat pitää Paunua työnantajana jopa tärkeänä osana identiteettiään eikä mielellään vaihda työnantajaa ellei ole todellakin pakko. Ens kerralla kun ite lähden Tampereelle bussibongailulle (toivottavasti kerkeen ens kesänä), aion keskittyä suurimmaksi oaksi Paunuun, ja hyvällä onnella toivoa että törmäisiin Matsiin, niin voisi diskuteerata hänen kanssaan vähän bussiasioita på svenska. Mieluiten näkisin ite Matsin Scalan ratissa, kun ajaa Volvoilla niin paljon muutenkin. 
> 
> Mitä kaikkia Nysse-linjoja Paunu muuten ajaa vuodenvaihteen jälkeen?


Matsia näkyy varmimmin Helsinki-Tampere-yhteysvälillä pikavuorolla.

Korona toi hänet Nysseen, pikavuoroja kun ei ajeta vieläkään entiseen mallin. Suosittelen että tulet ajeluille vielä ennen kesää, niin pääset nauttimaan Väinö Paunun viimeisimmästä Nokian linjasta ennen kuin siirtyy Pirtilille.

Se menee moottoritietä, 70. Tarvitset siihen ABC-lipputuotteen.

6 on osa lähdöistä Paunua, sitä on ainakin 2025 asti. Sitten luultavasti heittävät pyyhkeet kehään, kun tulee varmasti sähköbussivaatimus. Paunu ei niihin kilpailutuksiin osallistu sitten.

42 on vielä jonkun aikaa ajossa, Sirpan mukaan on kylläkin kilpailutuksessa. ABCDEF. Tuo on ehkä tunnelmallisin Paunun linja. Mats on sitä ajanut kanssa.

27 ajetaan Paunun pikkubussilla, en tiedä mihin asti. Tuskin kauaa.

48 on Paunun kanssa, CDEF. 49, EF. 79:ää Paunu ei mielestäni aja, vaikka se tuolla niin lukeekin. https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-reitit/linjat.html

Aika vähän on Paunulla enää mitään ajettavaa. En siis ole töissä Paunulle, olen vaan tavallinen matkustaja, joka pitää Paunusta yleisesti ja siellä tarjottavasta huippupalvelusta, johon kuuluu myös hyvä kalusto.

Monilla muilla liikennöitsijöillä kalusto voi olla uudempaa ja paljon huonommassa kunnossa esim. (Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne) eli bussiyhtiöiden Lidl.

Paunu on minulle paras valinta, mutta sitä ei enää kotikulmillani liikennöi. Siitä bussiliikkeestä tykkään ja matkustaisin mielelläni vieläkin Nysse-alueella.  :Smile: 

Tervetuloa kyytiin, tuet paikallista bussiliikettä. Itsekin yritin linjalla 8, kun kirjaimellisesti en koskaan käyttänyt siellä TKL:ää. Nytkin karsastan niitä, eli käytän Länsilinjoja tai Pirtiliä.

Länskää jos haluaisit koittaa, niin reitti Metsäkylään on tosi kaunis. Menen itse huomenna sillä. ABC. Palvelutaso ei yllä ihan Paunuun, mutta autot vähän uudempia kyllä. Joskus on VDL noilla matkoilla ja se on Länskällä aika jees.
Paunulla on muuten yksi ex-länsilinjat naiskuski joka on ajanut vuosia tuota Metsäkylä-reittiä Julkujärven kautta, mutta hän sanoi suoraan kysyttäessä että Paunua ei jätä, ei vaikka LL tarjoaisi isompaa palkkaa  :Very Happy: 
Ajanut nyt Paunua varmaan 11 vuotta, tuttu jo ikiajoilta. Pohjolan Liikenteeltä sai tarjouksen, ei ottanut vastaan, jäi Paunulle. Kuulemma ei rahkeet riittänyt, vaan pitää itseään paunulaisena kuskina.

Sitten nuorempi naiskuski otti Pohjolan tarjouksen heti vastaan, 19,5 vuotta Paunulla. Että eivät kaikki ole uskollisia, tosin kun katsoo noita ajomääriä Paunulla, niin en ihmettelisi että ihmisiä katoaa. Nehän palkkasi nyt lisää harjoittelijoita.

Oon kuullut sen ex-länskäkuskin kautta paljon hyviä bussitarinoita, saat hyvät keskustelut aikaan Paunun busseissa. Kaikki kuskit ei ole aina juttutuulella  :Wink:  Siellä on myös paljon ujoja.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Vaikken ite asu Tampereella (tai muualla Nysse-alueella), eikä näin ollen ole mitään vahvoja mielipiteitä Nysse-alueen bussioperaattoreista, niin täytyy kyllä sanoa, että kun olen nyt lukenut paljon Vaajy-käyttäjän Paunu-aiheisia viestejä sekä jonkin verran myös katellut Mats Karlssonin Twitter-tiliä, niin Paunu vaikuttaa kyllä kieltämättä todella luotettavalta bussiyhtiöltä, jossa todellakin panostetaan hyvään palveluun, jolloin Paunua voisi melkein verrata taksifirma Kovaseen. Vaikuttaa vahvasti siltä että Paunulla hyvä asiakaspalvelu on kaiken A ja O, jonka takia Paunun palveluun voi aina luottaa, ja että Paunun kuljettajille asiakaspalvelulla on enemmän tai vähemmän yhtä suuri merkitys kuin K-Marketin henkilökunnalle, ja Paunua voisi melkeinpä kutsua bussifirmojen "Kovaseksi". Sen takia toivonkin onnea ja menestystä Paunulle, ja vaikka Paunu viime aikoina onkin hävinnyt runsaasti liikennettä eikä ole enää voittanut mitään moneen vuoteen, niin toivottavasti Paunulle jää kuitenkin vielä sen verran jäljelle että firma pysyy Tampereen katukuvassa vielä pitkään. Uskoisin myös että niin Mats kuin monet muutkin Paunun kuljettajat pitää Paunua työnantajana jopa tärkeänä osana identiteettiään eikä mielellään vaihda työnantajaa ellei ole todellakin pakko. Ens kerralla kun ite lähden Tampereelle bussibongailulle (toivottavasti kerkeen ens kesänä), aion keskittyä suurimmaksi oaksi Paunuun, ja hyvällä onnella toivoa että törmäisiin Matsiin, niin voisi diskuteerata hänen kanssaan vähän bussiasioita på svenska. Mieluiten näkisin ite Matsin Scalan ratissa, kun ajaa Volvoilla niin paljon muutenkin. 
> 
> Mitä kaikkia Nysse-linjoja Paunu muuten ajaa vuodenvaihteen jälkeen?


Vaajy on kyllä ihan oikeassa, etenkin Pirkkalan suunnalla pyöri usein mukavia kuljettajia. Itse tuli kuljettua Paunulla monet vuodet moottoritietä kaupunkiin (Tampereelle), aina sai hyvää palvelua etenkin linjojen vakiokuljettajilta, tottakai muutama poikkeus vahvistaa vahvan säännön. Eräs saman kylän herra oli iät ja ajat Paunulla töissä, voin sanoa, että hän oli kuin aikansa Mats, piti ammattiaan herrasmiehen hommana. Hän muistaa edelleen aina mainita ylpeänä Paunun, kun puhutaan ammateista. Vaajyn kirjoituksissa vilahtelee erilaisia hahmoja ja nimityksiä heille, monet varmasti ajattelevat sen olevan tylsää jaarittelua mutta kirjoitusten takana on yksi pätevä ajatus, se arjen mitätön "bussikuski" voi olla myös paljon muuta, on ja on ollut mm. Entistä sotilasta, jääkiekkovalmentajaa yms paljon muuta. Ainakin itselleni Tampereen seudulla ikäni asuneena Paunu on omalta osaltaan osa Tamperetta ja erottuu edukseen yrityksenä. Paunulla uskotaan edelleen hyvään palveluun ja sillä kilpailuun, ehkä siksi tilanne onkin juuri tämän kaltainen kuin on. Yksi asia mihin itse kiinnitän etenkin huomiota on myös asiaan kuuluva työvaatetus, Paunulaisissa kuljettajat pukeutuva hyvin asiallisesti. Paunun asiakaspalvelu myös on vastannut itselleni aina ja homma on toiminut, näin ei ikinä tapahdu esimerkiksi Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteellä. Itseäni ainakin hatuttaa, että joku umpisurkea Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne vie Paunua vieläkin alemmas, kilpailu on kovaa. Paunulle voisi tehdä hyvää myös nuorempi "komennus", nuorukaiset ovat aina ideoita täynnä ja uudistusmielisiä, ken tietää josko pelastaja vielä löytyy.

Vuoden vaihteen jälkeen tilanne ei tosiaan ole kummoinen, mikäli Paunu ei voita Sahalahden suunnan liikennettä, jää jäljelle vain 6, 27 & 115? En tiedä meneekö myös iltavuoro Siuroon linjan 70 mukana.

----------


## vaajy

Tilausliikenne voittaa kilpailut sillä, että heillä ei kuulu siivous arkeen

Kuljettajat siivoavat autoja luudalla. Paunulla on ollut Pirkkalan päässä aikoinaan yksi ruutu Pirtilille. Maksoivat, kun pyydettiin, mutta kauan siinä menikin. Olisi varmaan kelvannut, jos saisi samaan hintaan autojen pesun yms. varikolla...

Paunullahan nuo autopesut tehdään varikolla, ei siellä kuljettaja käy luudan kanssa joka päivä varikolla siivoamassa, olen ollut Paunun varikolla ja seurasin ainakin kolmen eri kuljettajan lopetusta autoissa.

Yksikään ei käyttänyt luutaa, kyllä siellä on ihan oikeet siivoojat. Ja kun halvalla ostetaan liikennettä, niin ei se Nyssellekään voi olla yllätys, ettei ole työvaatteita tai kunnollista siivousta/huoltoa.
Muut kun vielä halpuuttavat, niin ei siitä kärsi muu kuin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät. Sitä mä arvostan Paunussa, että jättävät tarjouksia väliin, koska halpuuttaminen halpuuttaisi samalla Paunun todella arvokasta imagoa.
Siihen ei ole kyseisellä firmalla varaa, ajakoon pikavuoroja sitten, tulen kyllä kyytiin.

Paunullakin oli muuten ongelmia autohuollon kanssa, kun siitä vastaava ei halunnut tehdä mitään autoille, työntekijät vastustivat ja vaihtui herra. Jo lähti toimimaan.
Mm. Pirkkalan "varikollahan" joku teki jotain "taidetta" #143 perään aikoinaan, niin se saatiin pois seuraavana päivänä ennen lähtöä.

Tuskin onnistuisi TKL:ltä tai Pirtililtä. Palkkauksesta en tiedä miten eroaa muista, mutta ainakin työntekijät olleet positiivisia. Ja monella Paunun kuskilla on ollut merimieslakki ajossa, mikä on nykyään harvinaista.

Sanoisin, että toiseksi lähin Paunua täällä on Länsilinjat. Mutta jos puhun asiaa, niin sekin on aavistuksen liian kaukana Paunu-elämyksestä.

En tiedä muista, mutta olen itse tehnyt parhaimpia matkoja juuri Paunun autoissa. Niissä on rakennettu sitä bussifiilistä, jota Nysse on tuhoamassa kilpailutuksilla. Ei siis ihme, että Paunusta on lorujakin olemassa.

Tuosta vähän historiaa kiinnostuneille:

"Kun Väinö Paunu vapunpäivänä vuonna 1926 starttasi Chevrolet-omnibussinsa Keskustorilta kohti Epilää, alkoi maamme linja-autoliikenteessä uusi kausi. Hän oli ensimmäisten joukossa, jotka oivalsivat säännöllisen liikenteen ylivoimaisuuden. Paunu laajensi liikennettään nopeasti myös muihin suuntiin Vuonna 1929 aloitettiin loistokkaalla Brockway-bussilla liikennöinti Tampereen ja Jyväskylän välillä. Ennen sotaa liikekenttä ulottui Lisäksi Mänttään, Kuruun Lahteen ja Kuhmoisiin."

https://www.paunu.fi/lisaa/historia/ ja toimistolta Kuoppamäentieltä saa kokonaisen Paunu-kirjan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Oon kuullut sen ex-länskäkuskin kautta paljon hyviä bussitarinoita, saat hyvät keskustelut aikaan Paunun busseissa. Kaikki kuskit ei ole aina juttutuulella  Siellä on myös paljon ujoja.


Saako kysyä että ootko muuten ikinä törmännyt Paunulla kuljettajaan, joka on ollut sitä mieltä että ajon aikana juttelu häiritsee ajamista oli keskustelu kuinka asiallista tahansa? ite en hirveesti tykkää kyseisestä kuljettajatyypistä, omasta mielestä sellaiset tyypit ovat väärällä alalla, he sopisivat mielestäni paljon paremmin vaikka roskisauton puikkoihin, jossa kaikki "matkustajat" ovat roskia. Linja-autonkuljettajan työ on 100% asiakaspalvelua, ja asiakaspalvelutyöhön kuuluu asiakkaan kanssa juttelu. Ite olen aina jäänyt heti seuraavalla pysäkillä kyydistä pois ja jäänyt odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa, mikäli ratin takana on sattunut olemaan kuljettaja, joka ei halua jutella kanssani. Toiset ovat sanoneet sen kohteliaammin, toiset tylymmin, mutta silti en tykkää sellaisista kuljettajista. Onneks olen törmännyt sellaisiin kuskeihin vain kotiseudullani, HSL-alueella enkä missään muualla. Ja onneksi täälläkin ne ovat vain vähemmistöä.

Tykkääkö muuten Mats keskustella asiakkaan kanssa ajon aikana?  :Wink:

----------


## Admiral Observer

> En tiedä meneekö myös iltavuoro Siuroon linjan 70 mukana.


Eiköhän. Sehän on linjan 70 jatke tuossa. Ajetaankin kyltein 70 Nokia ja alarivillä 79 Linnavuori. Ainoa suora vuoro Tampere-Nokia-Siuro-Linnavuori.  Arki ja lauantai-iltaisin.

----------


## vaajy

> Saako kysyä että ootko muuten ikinä törmännyt Paunulla kuljettajaan, joka on ollut sitä mieltä että ajon aikana juttelu häiritsee ajamista oli keskustelu kuinka asiallista tahansa? ite en hirveesti tykkää kyseisestä kuljettajatyypistä, omasta mielestä sellaiset tyypit ovat väärällä alalla, he sopisivat mielestäni paljon paremmin vaikka roskisauton puikkoihin, jossa kaikki "matkustajat" ovat roskia. Linja-autonkuljettajan työ on 100% asiakaspalvelua, ja asiakaspalvelutyöhön kuuluu asiakkaan kanssa juttelu. Ite olen aina jäänyt heti seuraavalla pysäkillä kyydistä pois ja jäänyt odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa, mikäli ratin takana on sattunut olemaan kuljettaja, joka ei halua jutella kanssani. Toiset ovat sanoneet sen kohteliaammin, toiset tylymmin, mutta silti en tykkää sellaisista kuljettajista. Onneks olen törmännyt sellaisiin kuskeihin vain kotiseudullani, HSL-alueella enkä missään muualla. Ja onneksi täälläkin ne ovat vain vähemmistöä.
> 
> Tykkääkö muuten Mats keskustella asiakkaan kanssa ajon aikana?


Kuljettaja on asiakaspalvelutyössä, mutta on kuljettajia myös Paunulla, jotka eivät vastaa.

Siellä on yksi mieskuski, joka ei vastaa ikinä mitään, ei edes tervehdi. Kerran poistuin linjalla 8 takaovesta ja sanoin hänelle Kiitos paljon! niin hän sanoi varmaan ainoan kerran kymmenessä vuodessa Ole hyvä!
Sitten jos Nokian linjalla pyörii, oli kyllä kasillakin, yksi naiskuski tervehtii, mutta ei ylimääräisiä puhu. Kerran sanoin onpas hieno auto sulla alla, niin ei vastannut siihen mitään. Oli Scalaa.

Mats juttelee paljon, hänen kanssa ollaan juteltu Vaitista Vatialaan ja takaisin.
Niin myös Marjiksen, Sirpiksen, Automyyjän ja Autohuoltajan kanssa, vaikka useita lenkkejä. Mähän oon pyörinyt noissa autoissa huvikseenkin tunteja.

Minnis oli aika jees, puhelias myös, mutta siirtyi Pohjolalle 19,5 vuoden jälkeen. Jututin viimeisenä päivänä Paunun autossa #141/8 ja hän oli tyytyväinen kiitollisuuden osoituksista. Ainoa juski, joka sanoi sadoille aamuisin Hyvää huomenta.
Voin kertoa, että en ole TKL:n autoista kasilla sitä kuullut, kun aamuisin mennyt.

Minun mielipide on, että kuljettajan ei ole pakko jutella matkustajalle. Tosin olen introvertti, Paunulla paljon introvertteja.
Yksi kuski kääntää aina peilit asentoon, ettei kukaan asiakas näe hänet peilistä, niin siihen seuraavalla kuskilla palaa aikaa, kun ne säätää kohdilleen  :Very Happy: 

Jos esim. tekee videoita tai kuvaa, lähtisin kysymään.
Itsellä myös sellainen persoonallisuus, INFJ, että aistin herkästi kun joku ei ole juttutuulella tai pahalla päällä. Kun kerran Marjiksella oli huono tuuli, niin en jäänyt juttelemaan.
Tunnistin sen siitä, että hän tervehti vain minua kymmenistä tulijoista ja samoin varmistuin siitä lähtiessä, vain minulle tuli Kiitos hei hei.

Ja minä juttelen vain Paunun kuskeille, en ole vielä päässyt juttelemaan esim. TKL/Länsilinjat-kuskeille. Varmiten juttuun pääsee kun aloittaa kuljettajan jälkeen, esim. jos kuljettaja sanoo onpa hidas lukulaite tänään!
Minuahan monet Paunun kuskit tervehtivät ohjaamosta ja jopa vapaa-ajalla. Monasti olen esim. Marjikselle vilkuillut rattiin Suupantorilla ja aina on vastattu.
Myös vapaa-ajalla jos törmään Paunun kuskiin, vaihdetaan muutamia sanoja. Rallikuski/Automyyjä asuu tuossa lähellä niin nähdään joskus.
2007-2010 juttelin paljon koulumatkoilla Valkeakosken liikenteen naiskuskille, joka antoi matkan päätteeksi pastilleja. Kai hän vieläkin niitä busseja ajaa, kenties.

Lähtisin siitä, että lähtökohtaisesti saat parasta elämystä bussissa, siellä voi tappaa aikaa monella tavalla niin että se todellakin jää mieleen  :Smile:

----------


## nickr

> Linja-autonkuljettajan työ on 100% asiakaspalvelua, ja asiakaspalvelutyöhön kuuluu asiakkaan kanssa juttelu. Ite olen aina jäänyt heti seuraavalla pysäkillä kyydistä pois ja jäänyt odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa, mikäli ratin takana on sattunut olemaan kuljettaja, joka ei halua jutella kanssani. Toiset ovat sanoneet sen kohteliaammin, toiset tylymmin, mutta silti en tykkää sellaisista kuljettajista. Onneks olen törmännyt sellaisiin kuskeihin vain kotiseudullani, HSL-alueella enkä missään muualla. Ja onneksi täälläkin ne ovat vain vähemmistöä.


En voisi olla enempää eri mieltä kanssasi. Linja-autonkuljettajan työ on ensisijaisesti matkustajien kuljettamista *turvallisesti* paikasta A paikkaan B, sitten vasta tulee asiakaspalvelu. Kuljettajan pitäisi kiinnittää täysi huomionsa ajamiseen, ja jos etupenkissä joku höpöttää niin se vie aina sen piirun verran kuljettajan keskittymistä pois liikenteestä. Parikin kertaa olen nähnyt, kuinka kuljettaja on puhunut useimmiten kollegan kanssa, ja sitten on tullut läheltä piti -tilanne, kun kaikki huomio ei olekaan liikenteessä. Yleensä jos etupenkissä joku jauhaa jotain, niin ajokin on nykivämpää, tulee äkkijarrutuksia ja ei välttämättä huomata jos joku painaa stop-nappia. Joten minun mielestä on ihan oikein, että kuljettaja kieltäytyy juttelemasta. Tyly ei tietenkään saa olla, ja jos asiakas tarvitsee apua jossain niin pitää kykyjensä mukaan auttaa, mutta kaikki small talk -tyylinen jutustelu on mielestäni ajon aikana ihan turhaa. Jos on pakko päästä kuljettajan kanssa puhumaan niin sittenhän voi vaikka odottaa päättärille asti, kun ei muutenkaan ole kiire. Toki jos kuljettaja itse on juttutuulella, niin siitä vaan sitten, mutta itse ainakin matkustajana koen oloni turvallisemmaksi jos kuljettaja ei höpise ajaessaan kenenkään kanssa.

Useissa maailman kaupungeissa on tullut nähtyä bussin etuosassa kylttejä, joissa lukee jotain tyyliin: "Please do not speak with driver". En tiedä onko Suomessakin joskus ollut samankaltaisia, mutta turvallisuussyiden takiahan ne on laitettu. Onneksi kuitenkin 99,99% matkustajista käyttää bussia ihan matkustamiseen, eikä kuljettajan kanssa juttutuokioiden pitämiseen.

----------


## tkp

> Useissa maailman kaupungeissa on tullut nähtyä bussin etuosassa kylttejä, joissa lukee jotain tyyliin: "Please do not speak with driver". En tiedä onko Suomessakin joskus ollut samankaltaisia, mutta turvallisuussyiden takiahan ne on laitettu. Onneksi kuitenkin 99,99% matkustajista käyttää bussia ihan matkustamiseen, eikä kuljettajan kanssa juttutuokioiden pitämiseen.


Ei tuosta nyt kovin kauan ole kun puhelu kuljettajan kanssa oli kielletty

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Useissa maailman kaupungeissa on tullut nähtyä bussin etuosassa kylttejä, joissa lukee jotain tyyliin: "Please do not speak with driver". En tiedä onko Suomessakin joskus ollut samankaltaisia, mutta turvallisuussyiden takiahan ne on laitettu. Onneksi kuitenkin 99,99% matkustajista käyttää bussia ihan matkustamiseen, eikä kuljettajan kanssa juttutuokioiden pitämiseen.


Kyllä muistan tuommoisia ainakin 80-luvulla nähneeni, ettei ajon aikana kuljettajaa saa häiritä

----------


## vaajy

> En voisi olla enempää eri mieltä kanssasi. Linja-autonkuljettajan työ on ensisijaisesti matkustajien kuljettamista *turvallisesti* paikasta A paikkaan B, sitten vasta tulee asiakaspalvelu. Kuljettajan pitäisi kiinnittää täysi huomionsa ajamiseen, ja jos etupenkissä joku höpöttää niin se vie aina sen piirun verran kuljettajan keskittymistä pois liikenteestä. Parikin kertaa olen nähnyt, kuinka kuljettaja on puhunut useimmiten kollegan kanssa, ja sitten on tullut läheltä piti -tilanne, kun kaikki huomio ei olekaan liikenteessä. Yleensä jos etupenkissä joku jauhaa jotain, niin ajokin on nykivämpää, tulee äkkijarrutuksia ja ei välttämättä huomata jos joku painaa stop-nappia. Joten minun mielestä on ihan oikein, että kuljettaja kieltäytyy juttelemasta. Tyly ei tietenkään saa olla, ja jos asiakas tarvitsee apua jossain niin pitää kykyjensä mukaan auttaa, mutta kaikki small talk -tyylinen jutustelu on mielestäni ajon aikana ihan turhaa. Jos on pakko päästä kuljettajan kanssa puhumaan niin sittenhän voi vaikka odottaa päättärille asti, kun ei muutenkaan ole kiire. Toki jos kuljettaja itse on juttutuulella, niin siitä vaan sitten, mutta itse ainakin matkustajana koen oloni turvallisemmaksi jos kuljettaja ei höpise ajaessaan kenenkään kanssa.
> 
> Useissa maailman kaupungeissa on tullut nähtyä bussin etuosassa kylttejä, joissa lukee jotain tyyliin: "Please do not speak with driver". En tiedä onko Suomessakin joskus ollut samankaltaisia, mutta turvallisuussyiden takiahan ne on laitettu. Onneksi kuitenkin 99,99% matkustajista käyttää bussia ihan matkustamiseen, eikä kuljettajan kanssa juttutuokioiden pitämiseen.


No ei tuohon kyllä mitään rupattelijaa tarvitse, että esim. jättää pysäkin välistä tai eksyy reitiltä.

Tänään Länsilinjat Oy:n kuljettaja eksyi reitiltä linjalla 11 matkalla Pirkkalasta Taysiin. Auto oli #102.

Unohti kääntyä hasalle ekasta risteyksestä, kääntyi sinne toisesta ja meni väärään suuntaan. Kaiken lisäksi kukaan ei edes odottanut sitä 11, eli ajettiin turhaan ekstralenkkiä.
Mutta kuten Paunun kuski joskus sanoi, kaikki pysäkit on pakko ajaa tai voi tulla reklamaatioita.

Mats Karlsson on kerran ajanut yhden pysäkin ohi Stop-napista huolimatta 1B, jätti matkustajan suojatielle  :Smile: 

Kyllä siinä virheitä sattuu kun työpäivät sen 12 h taukoineen...

Yksi kuski Paunulta kertoi jutellessa, että yksi työkaveri ajatuksissaan mietti kauppalistaa Lidliin ja käänsi koko bussin Kangasalan Lidliin... siitä sitten peruuttelemaan takaisin linjalle asiakkaat kyydissä.
Moni kuljettaja on myös toivonut jutustelua, kun näkee niin harvoin ihmisiä muuten, ja korona-aikana oli tyhjiä bussejakin liikkeellä.

Yksi miltei eläkkeelle siirtyvä Paunun naiskuski kanssa vitsaili siitä, kunhan ei sattuisi mitään. Vuosia ajanut ykkösiä ja viimeksi kasia, ja sitten siirtyi kutoselle.
Kyllä siinä oli ihmeteltävää, kun yhtäkkiä ei mennytkään sellaisen 10 vuoden jälkeen Pirkkalaan, ei ole ennen kutosta ajanut.

Mä vaan sanoin hänelle, että jos joskus eksyt ja mä oon kyydissä, mennään Euron Päiville Pirkkalan citarille  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tuomas.P

> En voisi olla enempää eri mieltä kanssasi. Linja-autonkuljettajan työ on ensisijaisesti matkustajien kuljettamista *turvallisesti* paikasta A paikkaan B, sitten vasta tulee asiakaspalvelu. Kuljettajan pitäisi kiinnittää täysi huomionsa ajamiseen, ja jos etupenkissä joku höpöttää niin se vie aina sen piirun verran kuljettajan keskittymistä pois liikenteestä. Parikin kertaa olen nähnyt, kuinka kuljettaja on puhunut useimmiten kollegan kanssa, ja sitten on tullut läheltä piti -tilanne, kun kaikki huomio ei olekaan liikenteessä. Yleensä jos etupenkissä joku jauhaa jotain, niin ajokin on nykivämpää, tulee äkkijarrutuksia ja ei välttämättä huomata jos joku painaa stop-nappia. Joten minun mielestä on ihan oikein, että kuljettaja kieltäytyy juttelemasta. Tyly ei tietenkään saa olla, ja jos asiakas tarvitsee apua jossain niin pitää kykyjensä mukaan auttaa, mutta kaikki small talk -tyylinen jutustelu on mielestäni ajon aikana ihan turhaa. Jos on pakko päästä kuljettajan kanssa puhumaan niin sittenhän voi vaikka odottaa päättärille asti, kun ei muutenkaan ole kiire. Toki jos kuljettaja itse on juttutuulella, niin siitä vaan sitten, mutta itse ainakin matkustajana koen oloni turvallisemmaksi jos kuljettaja ei höpise ajaessaan kenenkään kanssa.
> 
> Useissa maailman kaupungeissa on tullut nähtyä bussin etuosassa kylttejä, joissa lukee jotain tyyliin: "Please do not speak with driver". En tiedä onko Suomessakin joskus ollut samankaltaisia, mutta turvallisuussyiden takiahan ne on laitettu. Onneksi kuitenkin 99,99% matkustajista käyttää bussia ihan matkustamiseen, eikä kuljettajan kanssa juttutuokioiden pitämiseen.


Niin no, kukin taaplaa tyylillään. Olen siinä mielessä kanssasi eri mieltä, että nimenomaan se ajaminen on iso osa asiakaspalvelua, kuljetetaan ihmiset turvallisesti ja tasaisesti perille. Mielestäni linja-autonkuljettaja on asiakaspalvelija siinäkin suhteessa. Mikäli ei kiinnosta kuin ajaminen ja asiakaspalvelu on täysi 0, niin suosittelen kuorma-auton kuljettajan tms töitä. Kaiken lisäksi, itse paljon pitkän matkan vuoroilla kulkeneena, osa on jopa aloittanut juttelun juuri sen takia, että pysyisivät etenkin myöhään vähän terävämpänä suorilla tasaisen tylsillä pätkillä.

----------


## vaajy

> Niin no, kukin taaplaa tyylillään. Olen siinä mielessä kanssasi eri mieltä, että nimenomaan se ajaminen on iso osa asiakaspalvelua, kuljetetaan ihmiset turvallisesti ja tasaisesti perille. Mielestäni linja-autonkuljettaja on asiakaspalvelija siinäkin suhteessa. Mikäli ei kiinnosta kuin ajaminen ja asiakaspalvelu on täysi 0, niin suosittelen kuorma-auton kuljettajan tms töitä. Kaiken lisäksi, itse paljon pitkän matkan vuoroilla kulkeneena, osa on jopa aloittanut juttelun juuri sen takia, että pysyisivät etenkin myöhään vähän terävämpänä suorilla tasaisen tylsillä pätkillä.


Kyllä minä ainakin kuskeille juttelen mielellään, tosin sen jälkeen ei jaksa paljoa puhua.

Olen sen takia juuri "tutustunut" moniin Paunun kuljettajiin. Yleensä kuski alkanut itse puhua. He ovat vieneet minut varikolle Ei linjalla -kyltein jne.

Lähes eläkeiässä oleva kuski poltti siinä tupakkaa vapaa-ajallaan auton #143 vieressä ja juteltiin niitä näitä vielä senkin jälkeen 5 min. Sitten hän lähti autollansa kotiin.

Toisella kerralla linjalta 8 samaan paikkaan, ja olin ihan jäässä etupenkillä. Samainen kuski sanoi "Meinaaks sä jäädä tänne yöksi?". Joo kai, olisi kiva hotellihuone, tuu huomenna hakee ajeluille!
On tosi paljon ihania kokemuksia juurikin Paunulaisissa. Harmittaa tosi paljon, ettei enää Pirkkalassa voi tästä nauttia. Oli jokaisen ajelun arvoinen bussiliike, maksoin jopa rahaa siitä, että pääsi Paunun autoon.
Olen lisäksi kuullut huhuja, että jos Mats Karlsson ajaa Kuhmoisiin, niin hän jättää sinut vaikka postilaatikolla, eikä bussipysäkillä... ja se huhu on totta.
42 on kilpailutuksessa Sirpiksen mukaan ja jos Paunu ei sitä voita, niin ihan satavarma voi olla että palvelu tulee heikkenemään (kalusto ehkä paranee kuitenkin).
Silloin kun ei ollut lainakorttia rajaton AB käytössä ja mentiin ajeluille, maksoin mitä maksoi. Nyt Nyssen lipputuotot laskivat, kun Paunun poistumisen myötä ajelutkin väheni  :Very Happy: 
Se koko ykköslinja oli klassikko, 10 vuotta samoja tuttuja kuskeja palvelemassa, Pirkkalan varikolta. TKL:n autoissa esim. aina joku eri mies tai nainen ajossa. Ei ole sitä vakiokalustoo -fiilistä. Saati #141-#149 - Pirkkalan autoja.

Marjiksen kanssa kurvattiin aikoinaan 1C->1B-linjalla ABC Pirkkalan kautta, hän jätti minut yksin Paunulaiseen. Palattiin siitä takaisin reitille, Vaitin kautta, linjan joutoajalla.
Mats Karlsson vei kasilla saunaan ilman, että painoit Stop-nappia. Tiesi tismalleen aiemmista missä jään. Juteltiin samalla. Paljon hyviä muistoja kymmenessä vuodessa, kun Pirkkalaan muuttanut.
Autohuoltaja antoi joulukuussa 2021 Väinö Paunu Oy:n jousiheijastimen uskollisuudesta. Aamukahdeksan ja aamuseitsemän välillä oli 2 paunulainen ja menin aina NIILLÄ tampereelle. Loput olikin sitä TKL:ää.

Kyllä se kuljettajien juttutuulisuus ainakin uskollisia asiakkaita lisää. Vapaa-ajallakin moikataan jos nähdään!
Olen tuonut Nysselle paljon rahaa juurikin Väinö Paunu Oy:n takia.

Nyt muuten on kulunut tarkalleen 99 päivää, kun Väinö Paunu Oy ajoi viimeisen lähdön Pirkkalasta linjalla 8, nopeasti menee aika... kunpa saisi sen viimeisen lähdön takaisin. Kokisin sen uudelleen. Auto oli #112.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Mats Karlsson vei kasilla saunaan ilman, että painoit Stop-nappia. Tiesi tismalleen aiemmista missä jään. Juteltiin samalla. Paljon hyviä muistoja kymmenessä vuodessa, kun Pirkkalaan muuttanut..


Nyt en oikein ymmärtänyt, voiko bussilla mukamas ajaa saunaan? tai puhutko nyt jostain saunakerhosta jne.? eikö sinulta löydy sauna ihan omasta kylppäristä niinkuin lähes kaikilla tässä maassa? pakko sanoa etten taida tuntea yhtäkään suomalaista jolla ei olisi saunaa omassa kylppärissään. Ei tuu ainakaan mieleen.  :Laughing:

----------


## Tuomas.P

Mats omistaa mielestäni kanssa vanhan liiton linja-autonkuljettajan lakin.

----------


## vaajy

> Nyt en oikein ymmärtänyt, voiko bussilla mukamas ajaa saunaan? tai puhutko nyt jostain saunakerhosta jne.? eikö sinulta löydy sauna ihan omasta kylppäristä niinkuin lähes kaikilla tässä maassa? pakko sanoa etten taida tuntea yhtäkään suomalaista jolla ei olisi saunaa omassa kylppärissään. Ei tuu ainakaan mieleen.


Voi, kyllähän bussi vie vaikka ja minne.

Uimaloissakin käynyt, täällä ei ole kuin lenkkisauna tiistaisin, omaa vuoroa en tilaa taloyhtiön saunaan.

Silloin kun Paunu vielä kulki, lähdin "väärään suuntaan" noin kello 18 lauantaina vanhemmille saunaan. Silloin oli ainoa matkustaja teollisuusalueen läpi.
Siitä sitten palattiin takaisin, "väärään suuntaan" yksin.
Nykyään ei tarvitse ko. saunassa bussilla mennä kun ei ole viikonloppuisin liikennettä.

Tuossa muuten hauska pätkä. 10 vuoden takaa Pirkkalasta.

Paunun bussikuski eksyy reitiltä Keskisentielle:

----------


## Tuomas.P

Osaako joku Paunun historiaa tunteva, mahdollisesti siellä töissäkin ollut sanoa, missä Paunulla on ollut varikoita, talleja tai autojen säilytyspaikkoja. Ainakin tietty päävarikko Nekalassa, Kangasalla Pikkolan vatrikko, Nokian kehossa ihan varikko, Pirkkalassa Turkkiradalla hiekkakenttä, oliko Lempäälässä myös, missä siellä?

----------


## jltku

> Osaako joku Paunun historiaa tunteva, mahdollisesti siellä töissäkin ollut sanoa, missä Paunulla on ollut varikoita, talleja tai autojen säilytyspaikkoja. Ainakin tietty päävarikko Nekalassa, Kangasalla Pikkolan vatrikko, Nokian kehossa ihan varikko, Pirkkalassa Turkkiradalla hiekkakenttä, oliko Lempäälässä myös, missä siellä?


Turussa oli joskus 1970-luvulla tallit Itäharjulla Tierankadulla. Rakennus on edelleenkin olemassa, ja siellä on ollut useammalle autolle paikka.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Turussa oli joskus 1970-luvulla tallit Itäharjulla Tierankadulla. Rakennus on edelleenkin olemassa, ja siellä on ollut useammalle autolle paikka.


Työllistikö Paunu turkulaisia?

----------


## tkp

> Työllistikö Paunu turkulaisia?


Työllisti toukokuun loppuun asti

----------


## deepthroat

> Osaako joku Paunun historiaa tunteva, mahdollisesti siellä töissäkin ollut sanoa, missä Paunulla on ollut varikoita, talleja tai autojen säilytyspaikkoja. Ainakin tietty päävarikko Nekalassa, Kangasalla Pikkolan vatrikko, Nokian kehossa ihan varikko, Pirkkalassa Turkkiradalla hiekkakenttä, oliko Lempäälässä myös, missä siellä?


Jyväskylässä oli Seppälänkankaalla Ahjokadulla alunperin kuuden auton talli ja asuintalo kuljettajille saunoineen. Tallissa oli pesukone, läpiajettava ja tankkauspiste pihassa. Tuosta luovuttiin, joskus 1990-luvun puolen välin aikaan. Jyväskylän toimipiste oli tehty, sekä Paunun rekka- että rahtiliikenteen tarpeisiin.

----------


## vaajy

> Jyväskylässä oli Seppälänkankaalla Ahjokadulla alunperin kuuden auton talli ja asuintalo kuljettajille saunoineen. Tallissa oli pesukone, läpiajettava ja tankkauspiste pihassa. Tuosta luovuttiin, joskus 1990-luvun puolen välin aikaan. Jyväskylän toimipiste oli tehty, sekä Paunun rekka- että rahtiliikenteen tarpeisiin.


Tuo oli ihanaa aikaa, yksi Paunun naiskuski kehui sitä.

Nykyään ei ole sekään työ enää kovin ainutlaatuista, kun pitkät linjat on paloiteltu, ja noitakaan talleja enää ole. Harvoin menee enää yöpymiseksi.
Esim. Jyväskylän vuoro Turkuun tulee Paunun ajamana niin että Tampereella on auton vaihto.

No, aikansa kutakin. Onneksi tarinoiden kautta pääsi tuohon aikaan kiinni. Sekin oli kiinnostavaa kuulla, miten ennen vanhaan sama kuski ajoi Metsäkylän reitistöä Länsilinjoilla.

On tosi hienoa, että Länsilinjat on onnistunut säilyttämään ne seudut itsellään halpaoperaattoreista huolimatta (bussiyhtiöiden Lidl).

----------


## Tuomas.P

Paunun entinen #48, rekisterinumero CFJ-747, bongattu Kyynäröstä yksityiseltä.

----------


## repesorsa

> Paunun kuljettaja Mats Karlsson päässyt ohjelmaan Ylelle.
> 
> https://areena.yle.fi/1-51007357
> 
> Kuljettajavaihtokin näköjään taltioitui, niin tunnen hänetkin läpikotaisin. Tosin jaan tänne vain koodinimen, Automyyjä eli se kuuluisa rallikuski.
> 
> Hän ajaa tosi rivakasti ja on hyvä kuljettaja. Minusta jopa hiukan parempi kuin Mats 
> 
> Mats ajaa tosi rauhallisesti, mutta kaikkiaan kaikki hyviä kuljettajia.
> ...


Mats oli eilen perjantaina  Puoli seiska ohjelmassa
https://areena.yle.fi/1-3234909

----------


## vaajy

> Paunun entinen #48, rekisterinumero CFJ-747, bongattu Kyynäröstä yksityiseltä.


Itse näin taas #147:n eilen Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:n reitillä Lielahteen, #48 heidän numeroissa.

Meinasin ihan oikeasti alkuun ihmetellä, mites se Paunu eksyi tälle reitille, kunnes tajusin... FLM-447 on minulle ikuisesti #147.
Pirtilin auton kylkeen myös joku taidepätkä tuli, eli on jonkun verran muuttunut se auto sitten Paunun  :Sad: 

Toivoa sopii, etteivät tuolla välinpitämättömyydellä saa autosta romua vuoden päästä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:36 ----------




> Mats oli eilen perjantaina  Puoli seiska ohjelmassa
> https://areena.yle.fi/1-3234909


Näkyy olevan.

Tosin nykyään tuntuu, että aina kun joku bussikuski on näkyvästi esillä, on se Mats. Saisi toki muitakin bussikuskeja haastatella, ehkä heidän pitäisi aktivoitua somessa?
Tuskin Mats on ainoa kuski, joka esittelee työtään positiivisesti.

Mats on huippukuski, joten lähden tätäkin jaksoa katsomaan mielenkiinnolla.
Vielä kun saataisiin enemmän sitä Automyyjää Ylelle niin olisin super onnellinen. Nautin joka kerta kun Automyyjä ohjaa kutosta Nysse-alueella.

Se on, toisin kuin Mats, nopea kuski. Mats on liian varovainen ja hänen vuorot yleensä myöhässä. Automyyjä taas on useimmiten ajoissa tai etuajassa ja ajotyyli on rivakkaa. Jotkut tykkää, jotkut ei.

Olen oppinut Automyyjän kaasujalan hyvin, niin ei tarvitse enää tangosta pidellä Paunulaisessa. Toivottavasti tavataan linjalla  :Very Happy: 
Kylmälaukunkin voi jättää kotiin, kun tää paahtaa nopeeta. Hukkainvestointi ollut tuo kylmälaukku kun Paunuja liikkui Pirkkalassa, nyt on pitänyt hommata.

Kun ei enää kylmäosasto kulkeudu niin rivakasti kotiin  :Wink:

----------


## nickr

> Ilmeisesti tänään Pikkolan varikko tyhjennetty.


Mikähän mahtoi olla tähän syynä? Kangasalla kuitenkin vielä useamman auton ajot vajaan vuoden ajan. Nekalasta on lyhintä reittiä 15 km ja nopeinta reittiä 19 km Tredu Kangasalan päätteelle, kun taas tuolta vanhalta varikolta oli ehkä 200 metriä. Jossain Kuhmalahden seudulla on ainakin pakko olla jonkun auton yöpymispaikka, koska linjaa 49 tuskin ajetaan Nekalasta.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Mikähän mahtoi olla tähän syynä? Kangasalla kuitenkin vielä useamman auton ajot vajaan vuoden ajan. Nekalasta on lyhintä reittiä 15 km ja nopeinta reittiä 19 km Tredu Kangasalan päätteelle, kun taas tuolta vanhalta varikolta oli ehkä 200 metriä. Jossain Kuhmalahden seudulla on ainakin pakko olla jonkun auton yöpymispaikka, koska linjaa 49 tuskin ajetaan Nekalasta.


Todennäköisesti rahapula tai on laskettu käyttövoluumin olevan liian pieni. Loppuaikoina yöpyi muutama auto ja ainakin kaksi Expressbussia oli sijoitettu tuonne ajojen vähennyttyä. Linjan 45 loputtua tuolla oli vielä vähemmän liikettä ja linjan 41 liikenteen Paunulta lakatessa oli se aika tyhjä.Tauoilla näki, kun kuljettajat ajoivat tuonne käymään. Kuhmalahdella seisoo ainakin yksi auto tällä hetkellä ja kuljettaja asuu suhteellisen lähellä, aiemmin seisoi enemmänkin, kun linjaa 42 kulki useamman kertaa tunnissa. Tuntuu ainakin, että ajettava vanhalla linjalla 42 (nykyisillä 42 & 48) on vähentynyt myöskin.

Sitä mietin, että eihän tuolta ole matkaa kun muutama kilometri linjan 6 päätepysäkille mutta ilmeisesti ajattava sinnekin autonsa mieluummin Nekalasta.

----------


## vaajy

> Todennäköisesti rahapula tai on laskettu käyttövoluumin olevan liian pieni. Loppuaikoina yöpyi muutama auto ja ainakin kaksi Expressbussia oli sijoitettu tuonne ajojen vähennyttyä. Linjan 45 loputtua tuolla oli vielä vähemmän liikettä ja linjan 41 liikenteen Paunulta lakatessa oli se aika tyhjä.Tauoilla näki, kun kuljettajat ajoivat tuonne käymään. Kuhmalahdella seisoo ainakin yksi auto tällä hetkellä ja kuljettaja asuu suhteellisen lähellä, aiemmin seisoi enemmänkin, kun linjaa 42 kulki useamman kertaa tunnissa. Tuntuu ainakin, että ajettava vanhalla linjalla 42 (nykyisillä 42 & 48) on vähentynyt myöskin.
> 
> Sitä mietin, että eihän tuolta ole matkaa kun muutama kilometri linjan 6 päätepysäkille mutta ilmeisesti ajattava sinnekin autonsa mieluummin Nekalasta.


Päätettiin niin Marjiksen, Sirpiksen kuin Katriksen kanssa niin Hervantaan kuin Vatialaan. Auto muuttuu Ei linjalle vasta kun perillä.

Sitten kuljettajat ajavat autot Nekalaan, josta kotiin.

Nekala on varmaan luontevampi muutenkin nyt, kun siellä on myös ne muutkin autot, esim. se pikkubussi linjalta 27. Vaihdot tehdään kaikki siinä.
Nekalan varikon kuskeja näkyy Nokian linjalla, ja ihan syystä, paikkaavat Nokian varikon kuskeja kun menevät tauolle.

Paunulla on rahaongelmia varmasti, ei se auto tyhjäkäynnillä tuota, totta kai myyntiin laitetaan mitä ostetaan.
Vanhimmat autot ei kaupaksi mene.

Tuen kaikin keinoin paunulaisia, mm. valkkaamalla kuutosella vain paunulaiset, ajelen Paunu-linjoilla Kuhmoisiin ja Loimaalle ym. EB on aina paunulainen jos mahdollista tai muu pikavuoro.
En tiedä paljonko se vaikuttaa firman kassaan, mutta minä tuen heitä kaikin mahdollisin keinoin. On hyvä firma, en halua sen nukkuvan pois.

Siinä olen samaa mieltä että jonkun pitäisi uudistaa Paunua, niin ettei maine kärsi, eli ei mitään halpuuttamista.

Perinteikäs firma, täydelliset matkat täynnä seikkailuja. Marraskuussa taas, Loimaalle ja paunulaisella.

----------


## JT

> Mikähän mahtoi olla tähän syynä? Kangasalla kuitenkin vielä useamman auton ajot vajaan vuoden ajan. Nekalasta on lyhintä reittiä 15 km ja nopeinta reittiä 19 km Tredu Kangasalan päätteelle, kun taas tuolta vanhalta varikolta oli ehkä 200 metriä. Jossain Kuhmalahden seudulla on ainakin pakko olla jonkun auton yöpymispaikka, koska linjaa 49 tuskin ajetaan Nekalasta.


Nopealla vilkaisulla Kangasala-Sahalahti-Kuhmalahti-Kuhmoinen -suunnan aikataulurakenteeseen  voi päätellä, ettei niistä saa aikaan kovin tehokkaita työvuoroja, jos kuljettajien asemapaikka on jossain tuolla syrjäseudulla. Vaikka siirtoajot muodostuvat pidemmiksi, lienee silti kokonaisuuden kannalta tehokkaampaa niputtaa tuotanto yhteen keskitetysti Paunun muun liikenteen kanssa isommalle asemapaikalle (varikolle).

----------


## deepthroat

> Nopealla vilkaisulla Kangasala-Sahalahti-Kuhmalahti-Kuhmoinen -suunnan aikataulurakenteeseen  voi päätellä, ettei niistä saa aikaan kovin tehokkaita työvuoroja, jos kuljettajien asemapaikka on jossain tuolla syrjäseudulla. Vaikka siirtoajot muodostuvat pidemmiksi, lienee silti kokonaisuuden kannalta tehokkaampaa niputtaa tuotanto yhteen keskitetysti Paunun muun liikenteen kanssa isommalle asemapaikalle (varikolle).


Viikolla Paunun kuljettajat ja tietenkin auto yöpyvät Kuhmoisissa, mutta kenenkään asemapaikka ei ole Kuhmoinen.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Kuhmalahden Pohjassa on ainakin yksi auto, näin ainakin yksi kuljettaja jutteli.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Kuhmalahden Pohjassa on ainakin yksi auto, näin ainakin yksi kuljettaja jutteli.


Ei sentään veden alla pohjassa

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Ei sentään veden alla pohjassa


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## vaajy

Väinö Paunu Oy:n bussikuski, Mikko, bongattu tänään Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:ssä linjalla 12, bussin numero #3.

Huippukuski, oikeaan aikaan vaihtoi jo yli vuosi sitten, ennen kuin Paunu lopullisesti romahti. On aina töitä nyt hänellä.

Ystävällinen, palveluhenkinen, ajotaidot hanskassa, rauhallista kyytiä.

Nopeusmittariin ajoi Kurikassa 40 km/h vauhtia eli sai leveää hymyä mittarilta. Oikein hyvä kuski, joka ei kaahaile.

Olo oli kuin Paunulaisessa. Palveluhenkisyys, ajotapa, postilaatikolla jättäminen_ kaikki viimeisen päälle kunnossa._

Asiakaspalvelu kohdillaan, etuovesta pois vaikka joka pysäkillä, aina aukesi. Kiitos!!

----------


## marmota

> Huippukuski, oikeaan aikaan vaihtoi jo yli vuosi sitten, ennen kuin Paunu lopullisesti romahti. On aina töitä nyt hänellä.



Jotenkin haluaisin korjata tai alleviivata tähän, että eiköhän huippukuskille ole aina töitä oli tilanne mikä hyvänsä. Vaihtoi tai ei, aikaan ja paikkaan sitoutumatta.  :Wink:

----------


## nickr

Onko jollakin tietoa Paunun autoista #123 ja #136? Joku täällä foorumilla sanoi, että #136 olisi myyty, mutta minne? Entä #123, onko sekin myyty vai onko kenties roskiin laitettu?

----------


## antsa

123 on ilmeisesti Oubussin kalustossa Oulussa.

----------


## vaajy

> 123 on ilmeisesti Oubussin kalustossa Oulussa.


Sellaisen havainnon tein, että kun linjalle 6 on tullut paljon harjoittelijoita, niin Paunun busseihin on tullut paljon lommoja/raitoja sivuihin.

Ennen kun oli vakkarikuskeja niin kalusto oli paljon siistimmässä kunnossa ulkoa.

Pahoin pelkään, että ei ole firmalla kassassa rahaa enää, ja kun on kuljettajapulaa koko alalla, pitää ottaa mitä saadaan.

Juuri luin bussissa Ylen Uutisvahti-sovelluksella jutun, jonka mukaan kuljettajien tunkua alalle ei ainakaan paranneta heikentämällä työtä.
Kuljettajan pitää päästä vessaan ja tauolle hyvin ongelmattomasti.

Kuljettajan ei pidä olla töissä pitkiä aikoja, koska mielenterveys kärsii.

Millä meinaavat saada lisää porukkaa taloon, kun työpäivänä on 12 tunnin päivät sis. 3 tunnin tauot?
Minua ei ainakaan kiinnostaisi tippaakaan vaikka Paunu tai esim. Länsilinjat onkin.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12658475

 Pidetäänkö meitä ihmisinä lainkaan, kun vuonna 2022 pitää työpaikalla miettiä vessaa, huokaisee Koiviston Auton työsuojeluvaltuutettu Jarkko Latvala.

----------


## Nils

> Sellaisen havainnon tein, että kun linjalle 6 on tullut paljon harjoittelijoita, niin Paunun busseihin on tullut paljon lommoja/raitoja sivuihin.
> 
> Ennen kun oli vakkarikuskeja niin kalusto oli paljon siistimmässä kunnossa ulkoa.
> 
> Pahoin pelkään, että ei ole firmalla kassassa rahaa enää, ja kun on kuljettajapulaa koko alalla, pitää ottaa mitä saadaan.
> 
> Juuri luin bussissa Ylen Uutisvahti-sovelluksella jutun, jonka mukaan kuljettajien tunkua alalle ei ainakaan paranneta heikentämällä työtä.
> Kuljettajan pitää päästä vessaan ja tauolle hyvin ongelmattomasti.
> 
> ...


Miten Lahden tilanne liittyy Tampereen joukkoliikenteeseen?

----------


## Eppu

> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12658475


Lainaus tuolta: "Liikennöitsijällä on paras tieto siitä, missä heidän reiteillään vessoille on tarvetta, perustelee Lahden kaupungin joukkoliikennepäällikkö Rauno Särkkäaho". Mielestäni on vastuunpakoilua ja epäammattimaista siirtää vastuu pois itseltä tällä tavalla. Tilaaja kun tietää varsin hyvin missä ovat päätepysäkit ja sellaisilla vessalle olisi nimenomaan käyttöä, vähitään reittien toisessa päässä. Liikennöitsijät kyllä hoitavat sitten kuljettajien muut vessakäyntimahdollisuudet, kukin tavallaan.

Mutta tämä keskustelu kuulunee kuitenkin lahden joukkoliikenteen ketjun alle, sen voisi siirtää sinne...

----------


## vaajy

Sillä tavalla liittyy, että samoja ongelmia on myös Tampereella. Niitä vain ei nosteta esille.

Linjalla 6 lähin kuljettajavessa Hervannasta on Vatialan Prismassa. Voi yrittää palvella asiakkaita 60 minuutin ajon aikana vessa mielessä.
Linjalla 12 vessaa ei ole Vaitissa, jos auto koukkaa ABC:lle, auto ajaa koko loppupäivän myöhässä.
Vessattomia pääteasemia varmasti löytyy lisääkin, matkustaja voi sentään kadota esim. kauppakeskuksella vessaan, mutta kuskin on ensin purettava asiakaskuorma jos vessaa meinaa kesken linjaa.

En usko että vaippakaan olisi kovin hyvä mainos Nysselle. Se, että kuuluuko vessa liikennöitsijälle vai kaupungille vai liikenteen tilaajalle on ainakin muissa kunnissa aiheuttanut porua.

Jotta saadaan kuljettajapulaa purettua, pitää paneutua juurisyihin, jotka vaikuttavat alan valintaan tai jopa sen vaihtoon.

----------


## vaajy

Parasta kirjautua sähköpostiin, siellä on Paunulainen.



Siitä tunnistaa aidon fanin. Paras liikennöitsijä koko Tampereella. Jännityksellä odotan mitä käy linjalla 42 ja 6 sekä 27. Jos huonosti käy, niin sitten kruisaillaan pikavuoroilla.

Käytiin myös minibussilla Kuusamossa ja meillä oli pari bussikuskia omasta takaa.

Minibussi järjestyi helposti vuokralle.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Onko jollakin tietoa Paunun autoista #123 ja #136? Joku täällä foorumilla sanoi, että #136 olisi myyty, mutta minne? Entä #123, onko sekin myyty vai onko kenties roskiin laitettu?


136 onkin jännä tapaus siinä mielessä, että se on kesäkuussa myyty ja elokuussa vielä katsastettukin, mutta nykyisin liikennekäytöstä poistettu. Maksoin traficomille 2e omistaja- ja historiatiedoista, joista selvisi, että nykyinen omistaja on eräs yritys tai saman niminen yksityishenkilö kiteeltä, jonka toimiala on marjojen viljely yms. Saisipa vielä kerran elämässä ajaa jollain yhtä hyvällä autolla linjaa... Volvot on niin traktoreja.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Saisipa vielä kerran elämässä ajaa jollain yhtä hyvällä autolla linjaa... Volvot on niin traktoreja.


Saako kysyä ihan huvikseen että oletko ite Tampereelta? jos olet, niin täytyy muuten sanoa että ekaa kertaa kuulen nyt tamperelaisen moittivan Volvon linja-autoja, jota en millään osannut odottaa. Itellä on nimittäin aina ollut sellainen mielikuva että tamperelaiset tykkää Volvoista juuri eniten, ja kutsunkin välillä Tamperetta "Volvobussien pääkaupungiksi". Tai nojaa, kaikilla on oma mielipiteensä eikä pidä ehkä yleistää. Mutta kun Tampereella kerrankin on niin paljon Volvoja, on helppo kuvitella että siellä kaikki tykkää niistä eniten.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rebiaf

> Saako kysyä ihan huvikseen että oletko ite Tampereelta? täytyy muuten sanoa että ekaa kertaa kuulen nyt tamperelaisen moittivan Volvon linja-autoja jota en millään osannut odottaa. Itellä on nimittäin aina ollut sellainen mielikuva että tamperelaiset tykkää Volvoista juuri eniten, ja kutsunkin välillä Tamperetta "Volvobussien pääkaupungiksi". Tai nojaa, kaikilla on oma mielipiteensä. Kun Tampereella kerrankin on niin paljon Volvoja, on helppo kuvitella että siellä kaikki tykkää niistä eniten.


Syntyjäni olen naapurikylästä, mutta nykyään asustelen vain kolmen kilometrin päässä tampereen keskustasta. Kuljettajakunnassa mielipiteet kyllä jakautuu moneen suuntaan, mutta ainakin liikennöitsijät tykkää volvoista. Olihan täälä joskus tehdaskin niille ja iso marmorihuolto ainakin löytyy. 8900 volvostakin sais ihan hyvän auton jos sellaiseen lisäisi iskarit, jousituksen, lämmityksen, ääni- ja lämpöeristeet, ilmastoinnin, ohjaustehostimen, ergonomian ja poistaisi turhia turvallisuusjuttuja. -87 mallista volvoa voi ohjata yhdellä kädellä ilman, että ranteet katkeaa, näitä 8900 keksintöjä ei.
https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=BEI-110 tämä on/oli parempi ajaa kuin nämä uutuudet, joilla töissä joutuu nykimään ja pomppimaan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> 8900 volvostakin sais ihan hyvän auton jos sellaiseen lisäisi iskarit, jousituksen, lämmityksen, ääni- ja lämpöeristeet, ilmastoinnin, ohjaustehostimen, ergonomian ja poistaisi turhia turvallisuusjuttuja. -87 mallista volvoa voi ohjata yhdellä kädellä ilman, että ranteet katkeaa, näitä 8900 keksintöjä ei.


Uskoisin että asiaan tulee petraus kun Volvo Bussar esittelee 8900-mallista uuden sukupolven millä hetkellä hyvänsä.  :Smile:

----------


## Rebiaf

> Uskoisin että asiaan tulee petraus kun Volvo Bussar esittelee 8900-mallista uuden sukupolven millä hetkellä hyvänsä.


Tästä olen varsin skeptinen. Tietyiltä osin 8900 malliston eri sukupolvet ovat mennyt vähemmän kurjaan suuntaan, mutta perusviat on ja pysyy. Talvella vasen kainalo hikoilee ja oikea jalka jäätyy. Keskimäärin sopiva. Eikä rattia saa kohdalleen kuitenkaan. Vähän kumarassa joutuu ajamaan, että riittää voima kääntää raskasta rattia. 8700 mallisto oli viimeistä kunnollista volvoa, mutta ei sekään scaloille pärjännyt millään tasolla. 
Enkä usko, että työnantajani tilaisi enää uusia 8900 malleja jos ei niitä sähköisenä saa. Ehkä 7900 ennemmin. Niissä on samoja ongelmia.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Enkä usko, että työnantajani tilaisi enää uusia 8900 malleja jos ei niitä sähköisenä saa. Ehkä 7900 ennemmin. Niissä on samoja ongelmia.


Hieman OT, mut ite pidän jo enemmän tai vähemmän itsestäänselvänä että seuraavan sukupolven 8900:n yhteydessä esitellään myös sähköversio, se kun on muotia tänä päivänä paikallisliikennebusseissa. Sähköbussien kysyntähän kasvaa koko ajan kuten me kaikki tiedämme, samanlailla kuin henkilöautopuolella.

Paunullako olet töissä? enpä oikein usko että Paunulle tulee Nysse-liikenteeseen enää mitään uusia busseja, kun vaikuttaa jo siltä etteivät he enää osallistu kilpailuun kuten on jo sanottu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:15 ----------




> Tästä olen varsin skeptinen. Tietyiltä osin 8900 malliston eri sukupolvet ovat mennyt vähemmän kurjaan suuntaan, mutta perusviat on ja pysyy.


Paitsi että nykyinen sukupolvi on ollut tuotannossa jo vuodesta 2011, ja on vasta ensimmäistä sukupolvea. 2015 tuli toki Facelift jolloin ikkunalinjaa sekä etuvaloja hieman uudistettiin, mut se on silti edelleen ensimmäistä sukupolvea.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Hieman OT, mut ite pidän jo enemmän tai vähemmän itsestäänselvänä että seuraavan sukupolven 8900:n yhteydessä esitellään myös sähköversio, se kun on muotia tänä päivänä paikallisliikennebusseissa. Sähköbussien kysyntähän kasvaa koko ajan kuten me kaikki tiedämme, samanlailla kuin henkilöautopuolella.
> 
> Paunullako olet töissä? 
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:15 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Paitsi että nykyinen sukupolvi on ollut tuotannossa jo vuodesta 2011, ja on vasta ensimmäistä sukupolvea. 2015 tuli toki Facelift jolloin ikkunalinjaa sekä etuvaloja hieman uudistettiin, mut se on silti edelleen ensimmäistä sukupolvea.


Paunulla olin 2012-2016. Sen jälkeen viihtyny Länsilinjoilla. Enkä usko minäkään et Paunulle tulee enää, mutta meillä on jo joensuussa sähkäreitä. Ehkä joku päivä tampereella myös. Mutta merkin ei tarvitse olla volvo.

----------


## vaajy

> Hieman OT, mut ite pidän jo enemmän tai vähemmän itsestäänselvänä että seuraavan sukupolven 8900:n yhteydessä esitellään myös sähköversio, se kun on muotia tänä päivänä paikallisliikennebusseissa. Sähköbussien kysyntähän kasvaa koko ajan kuten me kaikki tiedämme, samanlailla kuin henkilöautopuolella.
> 
> Paunullako olet töissä? enpä oikein usko että Paunulle tulee Nysse-liikenteeseen enää mitään uusia busseja, kun vaikuttaa jo siltä etteivät he enää osallistu kilpailuun kuten on jo sanottu.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:15 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Paitsi että nykyinen sukupolvi on ollut tuotannossa jo vuodesta 2011, ja on vasta ensimmäistä sukupolvea. 2015 tuli toki Facelift jolloin ikkunalinjaa sekä etuvaloja hieman uudistettiin, mut se on silti edelleen ensimmäistä sukupolvea.


Väinö Paunu Oy on jättänyt tarjouksen liikennöinnistä linjalla 42 täältä Kuhmoisiin. Sopimus päättyy muuten ensi vuonna kesällä. He ajavat linjaa nytkin autolla #65.

Haluavat jatkaa, sillä kyseisessä kilpailutuksessa ei vaadittu uutta kalustoa, voisivat saada sopivaa kalustoa esim. linjan 6 varakalustosta. Nykyauto tuskin kelpaa sellaisenaan?
Kuulin tuosta Paunun kuljettajalta kun tuli tuo työn riittävyys puheeksi. Mutta sanoi taas, että kutosella ei tule olemaan mahkuja osallistua kilpailuun, kun ei ole mahdollista saada sähköbusseja, joita vaadittaneen sitten.

Linjalla 6 ja 27 Väinö Paunu Oy:llä on optiot käytössä ensi vuonna, eli liikennöinti loppuu vielä myöhemmin kuin ajateltiin.

Linjalla 6 sopimusta Väinö Paunu Oy:n kanssa jatketaan ajalle 7.8.2023 - 10.8.2025.

Linjalla 27 sopimusta Väinö Paunu Oy:n kanssa jatketaan ajalle 5.6.2023  1.6.2025.

----------


## canis lupus

Paunu autismi jatkuu täällä
https://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/t/1766...rumista-jlf-fi

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Paunu autismi jatkuu täällä
> https://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/t/1766...rumista-jlf-fi





> Jos moderaattori olisi oikeissa töissä, kysyisin kuka hänen esimiehensä mahtaa olla.


Ei saamari  :Laughing:

----------


## vaajy

Väinö Paunu Oy:stä kiinnostuneille tiedoksi. Mahdollisuus tehdä taas historiaa vuonna 2023.

*Viimeinen lähtö Nokialta* linjalla 70: kello 23.10, 4.6.23.

*Viimeinen lähtö Tampereelta* takaisin linjalla 70: kello 23.45, 4.6.23.

*Viimeinen lähtö Tampereelta* linjalla 42: aika ei tiedossa, 6.8.23. Päätökset kesäkauden 2023 palvelusta tehdään loppuvuodesta 2022.

*Viimeinen lähtö Kuhmoisista* takaisin linjalla 42: aika ei tiedossa, 6.8.23. Päätökset kesäkauden 2023 palvelusta tehdään loppuvuodesta 2022.

Tulen varikolle Nokialle pyörällä ja koen reissun. Myös videon aion tehdä kummastakin, kuten tähänkin asti esim. linjalla 8 eli 10 vuotta ajeluita.

Päivät on jo kalenterissa, ja minullehan INFJ:nä jää kaikki tuollaiset elämykset herkästi mieleen.

Muistan kuin eilisen vieläkin sen, että mikä bussi (#112) ja mikä kuski (Nekalan varikolta) ajoi viimeisimmän lähdön Pirkkalasta Haukiluomaan ja sieltä takaisin Tampereelle. Olin ainoa päästä päähän.

Muistan siitä kaiken yksityiskohtiin saakka, vaikka lähdöstä on jo yli 200 päivää. Se oli sellainen lähtö, että kyllä vetistelyksi meni kun ajatteli 10 vuotta olleen finaalissa kotilinjalla. Hieno kokemus, toivottavasti näin käy myös ensi kesällä.

----------

